# Forum > Comics > Webcomics >  The Monstrous Misadventures of Rusty & Co.

## RustMonster

Hi there!  I hope you'll enjoy my webcomic, Rusty & Co., located at http://rustyandco.com

It's a once-a-week comic following an adventuring group of monsters out to show that they, too, can be brave heroes.

The first arc is about to wrap up so now's a great time to catch up on the archives.

----------


## Atronach

Cool, nice comic.  By the way, how do you make these?

----------


## RustMonster

> how do you make these?


I sketch and ink in Paint.NET using a stylus, then layout the panels and color in the characters in Photoshop.  I usually treat the characters and backgrounds as separate layers, coloring the characters with directed shadows and the backgrounds with gradients.  

I occasionally throw a simple texture on the backgrounds to separate them a little more and set the mood.

Word balloons are done last, since I usually don't have the dialog finalized until the very last moment.  To keep them clean and quickly editable, I use a vector layer for the balloons themselves.

At the start I relied heavily on cut-and-paste and shaped Photoshop brushes but as the comic turned into "a thing" I put more effort into it, now.

----------


## Atronach

How long do you think your comic will last, if you (hopefully) do not mind me asking?

----------


## RustMonster

> How long do you think your comic will last, if you (hopefully) do not mind me asking?


I have the next 40 or 50 strips already scripted out, so at least that much for certain.  I'm sure that by the time I've actually drawn them, another 40 or 50 will have been written.

I'm doing this comic as sort of a third job, so once a week is all I can manage.

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys, if you haven't been keeping up with Rusty & Co, now's an excellent time to get into it.   

And if you like the current Munchkin-themed strip, then please give it a vote for the Munchkin webcomic contest!

----------


## Esch

Thanks for the post, just saw your comic for the first time. I absolutely love the artwork, it's very well done. I started at the very beginning and made it through the Level 1 strips and noticed a huge progression as far as honing your craft when I scanned through the other levels to see how well you've progressed artistically. I'm digging it! Good job!

----------


## The Glyphstone

been following this since it started, excellent as always 2.5 years later!

Also, as an avid Munchkin player, this latest update is fantastic.

----------


## Gez

Why is it called Rusty & Co. when the real star is the Mimic?  :Small Tongue: 

Was the "maul of the titans" in a recent strip a subtle reference to Shortpacked! That toy is Amber's superhero weapon.

----------


## Vizzerdrix

I'm a fan. +1 vote.

----------


## BiblioRook

I have to say, even if I wasn't already a big fan, looking over those other Munchkin comics yours was easily one of the best.  :Small Smile: 

Really though, most of them were... not very good at all.  :Small Yuk: 


Was really surprised how many submissions there were from non-english comics. Some looked good enough to continue reading, but then I hit 'next' and... I no longer have any idea what's going on.  :Small Eek:

----------


## RustMonster

Hey, thanks guys!




> Was the "maul of the titans" in a recent strip a subtle reference to Shortpacked! That toy is Amber's superhero weapon.


I got it from my AD&D second edition books.  Yeah, I still keep them on the shelves.  (But not on the _nice_ shelves.)







> Was really surprised how many submissions there were from non-english comics. Some looked good enough to continue reading, but then I hit 'next' and... I no longer have any idea what's going on.


Me too.  Most of them seemed to have English translations, though... you just have to hunt for them.

----------


## Keld Denar

Mike, I gotta say, I really really really like your comic.  The art is fantastic, and the puns are delightful.  The pirate level was one of my favorites, especially the rap.  I seriously can't heap any more praise on you for this.  I hope it is as fun for you to write as it is for us to read.  I've even "liked" it on Facebook, and I don't generally "like" ANYTHING (don't like clutter).  Do you ever have plans to attend any big comic conventions?  I go to Emerald City Comicon in Seattle every year, and its always awesome to meet the webcomic artists you enjoy the most.  I met Jeph Jacques (Questionable Content) last year.  It would be fun to meet the mastermind behind on of my favorites and buy some signed art.  Keep up the great work!

(I post under the comics occasionally under the pseudoname "Wyvernhand", btw)

----------


## Gamall

I have read the entire archive in one sitting yesterday evening. I must say, it considerably brightened my mood  :Small Smile: 

Also, the rust monster is simply squeedorable; I demand a rusty plush toy. Now.

----------


## Domochevsky

Huh, this is actually surprisingly good. I dig the humor.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Welf

Nice.  :Small Smile: 
Added to my webcomic bookmarks.

----------


## Tropper

As I was reading through your archive I realized I was laughing more at your comic than I had at any comic in a long time. Just about every page got a laugh out of me. Nice work!

Also, the strip where the bear cave encounters Green Cube is one of my favorites!

----------


## jpreem

I don't even remember how I ended reading your comic. But only today I discovered this thread in this forum here. So well I take my chance to give you my kudos - it is an awesome comic you got there. BTW Rust Monsters Rule :Small Cool:

----------


## Johnny Blade

This really is pretty good.

The whole Plaidbeard thing was hilarious, especially the Liefeld parody.

Nice to see that you stay away from the overdone "D&D rules are kinda stupid, amirite?" jokes, by the way.


In short, subscribed.

----------


## RustMonster

Awesome to hear, guys.

Regarding conventions, it's pretty unlikely I'll be getting a table at one any time soon.  It'd be nice to meet some fans but I don't yet have any of the merchandise that make cons lucrative for artists. 

The good news is:  I've been looking into plushes, custom tabletop minis and (of course) t-shirts.  I don't quite have the audience size for it yet, but maybe soon.

(Plus, I'm still trying to figure out if one can sell rust monster likenesses.  Intellectual Property is a complex issue.)

----------


## Keld Denar

OMG!  I NEED a Rusty plushie.  I don't care if every girl I bring home until the end of time laughs at me, I NEED one.

Seriously...make it happen, if you can.

----------


## The Glyphstone

a Rusty plushie with matching Mimic and Cube pillows...

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

your shameless selfpromotion just got you another subscriber  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RustMonster

Hey, so after lots of feedback from various sources, we're giving this plush rust monster thing a try!  There's a lot of steps and hurdles but you guys can make it happen by voting for it and spreading the word:

http://www.patchtogether.com/designs...ster-4659.html

Thanks again!

----------


## BiblioRook

Good luck! Hope you don't get sued.  :Small Smile:

----------


## The Glyphstone

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/rustMonster.htm - so he's not violating product identity, at least.

----------


## Keld Denar

Well, I registered just to vote, so I did my part.  If you can get this thing going, I'll totally buy at least one, maybe another one as a gift for a friend.  Good luck to you.  I don't mind spending money on things I see that deserve it, and you're talent definitely deserves it!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Lady Gaga speaks gnomish? Suddenly, it all makes sense!  :Small Cool:

----------


## RustMonster

Some awesome news!   Thanks to the good people at Steve Jackson Games and my wonderful fans, Rusty & Co. won the 2011 Munchkin Webcomic Contest, AND took second place in the Popularity Vote!  Thanks everyone!

----------


## The Glyphstone

Woots! And a double-category win, to boot.

Was there any prize for the 1st-place victory?

EDIT: $1,000 apparently. Excellent...seed money for the Plushie project. maybe?

----------


## RustMonster

> seed money for the Plushie project. maybe?


Thanks Glyph!   As for the plushies, PatchTogether works primarily on user demand.  The best way to get those Rustys made is to get as many upvotes as possible.  I've gotten a pretty good start, but we're not there yet!

----------


## BiblioRook

> Thanks Glyph!   As for the plushies, PatchTogether works primarily on user demand.  The best way to get those Rustys made is to get as many upvotes as possible.  I've gotten a pretty good start, but we're not there yet!


Bribe money for upvoteing then  :Small Tongue: 

As for the wins, you certainly deserved them.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Poil

Why are snake women always so awesome in webcomics?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

They work for scale?

----------


## Keld Denar

Gratz Mike.  I voted for you (and the Rusty plushy as well) if it matters.  You really got a good thing going here, and its good to see talent get rewarded.  Keep up the good work!

Quick question...do you like it when people make puns in the comments section under the comic?  Cause it seems to have caught on and is becoming a trend...

----------


## RustMonster

> do you like it when people make puns in the comments section under the comic?  Cause it seems to have caught on and is becoming a trend...


That's half the fun.

----------


## The Glyphstone

How close are you to getting that plushie funded? The site says average score of 3.75, but what's the cutoff needed?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Ga ga ga ga! Blow me down ! Guess she's one o' dem flying snakes..."

----------


## RustMonster

> How close are you to getting that plushie funded? The site says average score of 3.75, but what's the cutoff needed?


There's no specific score or number of votes, there just needs to be enough interest to convince the PT staff the design will sell a few hundred plushes.  Fortunately, there's no time limit either to get those votes.

The downside with PT is that the vote of a long-standing member counts way more heavily than a new register.  If you averaged the scores evenly for the Rusty plush, it would be more like 4.75.   (51 votes, 47 5s, 4 1s.)  so my only real hope is getting more exposure and a whole lot more new registers to help out.

----------


## Gamall

By the way, will that...




> evil-santa commented on 22nd Jun 2011 (Report Spam) 
> 
>  I love the design and think it could be rather successful. The problem is that (I would assume) copyright for the Rust Monster design, anatomy and characteristics belong to Dungeons and Dragons and WotC by extension. Therefore the toy would not be allowed to produced.


... be a problem? I'm not fluent in lawyer-think (I blame the lack of Baatezu blood for that), but he may have a point.

The Rust Monster is apparently part of d20 though (link), so it should be under the Open Game Licence. But the licence seems to make a clear distinction between game mechanics and product identity, the latter specifically including creatures characters, ... and being subject to normal copyright (source).

So, yeah, I've got a bad feeling about this.  :Small Annoyed: 


edit: although it _might_ fly under the _Game System License_; but  I really think you would be well advised to get someone on board who actually knows how that stuff works...

----------


## RustMonster

> So, yeah, I've got a bad feeling about this.


It's a fair concern, Gamall.   I've done a lot of research on it, and I can't find any indication that rust monsters are a copyright of, a trademark of, or a product identity of Wizards of the Coast, or TSR before that, or even of Paizo publishing.  In fact, on the d20 site you linked to, rust monsters are NOT on the list of monsters considered product identity of WotC.  (Second question on the FAQ.)

I'm confident I'm good to go on the legal side, now I just need to rustle up more votes.

----------


## Gamall

> I'm confident I'm good to go on the legal side, now I just need to rustle up more votes.


Okay, that's good to hear/read! (Already voted  :Small Smile:  )

----------


## Gez

I think you're safe with a rust monster toy; because it's not like TSR/WotC/Hasbro had the copyright on the rust monster's predecessor.

Some handy and entertaining links:
http://www.acaeum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=146298
http://www.thiel-a-vision.com/?p=327
http://www.bhkwt.com/open/acaeum/

----------


## Poil

So, does a potion of Spinach Strength give +6 or +8?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Don Polpo! I love it! I also noticed he didn't stop eating...

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

> ... noticed he didn't stop eating...


you think they should point this out?

----------


## Gez

Looks like the illithids ceremorphed the Michael Jackson from Thriller and made him a butler.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Good thing she was able to butter up the Tenticallis! Those guys are sooo fried!

----------


## The Glyphstone

The puns in this week's comments section were particularly groan-worthy.

----------


## Alaba Blackveil

I'm just reading this comic and i'm laughing my ass of  :Small Big Grin: 
Very nice references and absolutely my style of humor.
Thanks very much and keep up the good work!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I'm assuming that Rusty was the first character you created for the comic. What made you realize how funny a rust monster could be? Especially his speech pattern?

----------


## RustMonster

> I'm assuming that Rusty was the first character you created for the comic.


Not at all.  The first strip was actually just a one-off joke I'd made in a now-defunct forum, where a few oldschool D&D players were charmingly griping over the tendency of newer D&D editions to encourage monster PCs.  There was no intent to do a story.

But a week later, the dudes were still arguing about how ridiculous it was that monsters could be adventurers.  "How could a monster go into a tavern and mingle?"   I responded by creating the second strip. Every few days, whenever the inspiration struck, I created a new strip for an audience of like five people.  I didn't really have a plan (and it shows), until I'd done about twenty of them and realized "Hey, I think I'm on to something." and registered the domain.    You can see in the archives at that point I dropped the copy/paste+gradient lazy art and started treating the project more seriously.

As for Rusty's speech pattern, rust monsters are just inherently funny creatures.  A giant, metal-obsessed, slightly-smarter-than-a-dog bug is going to have a very limited... I mean, specialized vocabulary.

----------


## Keld Denar

Mike, one of my friends recently asked a questions on facebook.

Who would win in a fight: The Borg? Or a small colony of rust monsters?

As the foremost leading expert on rust monsters, how do you weigh in?

----------


## RustMonster

> Who would win in a fight: The Borg? Or a small colony of rust monsters?


Well, rust monsters can't eat molded plastic.
And rust monsters are not laser-proof.
And Borg don't fight amongst themselves.

Gonna have to put my money on the Borg there.

----------


## Gez

In reply to the alt-text, I would watch that movie.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Sir Malevolus is an awesome character. Can he be the human sidekick for Level 6?


EDIt: I was half-joking, but this would actually be awesome.
1) He's clearly going to be unemployed after this story arc.
2) It's an untapped gold mine of 'evil PCs' jokes, especially since he's rather bad at being evil (or at least unmotivated).

----------


## Scarlet Knight

But if the rust monsters won initiative... Think "Trouble with Tribbles" but with intelligent rust monsters in the ducts ...

----------


## Gez

> Sir Malevolus is an awesome character. Can he be the human sidekick for Level 6?
> 
> 
> EDIt: I was half-joking, but this would actually be awesome.
> 1) He's clearly going to be unemployed after this story arc.
> 2) It's an untapped gold mine of 'evil PCs' jokes, especially since he's rather bad at being evil (or at least unmotivated).


He might need one of these fancy belts of sex change first. The sidekicks so far have been Princess the Princess (a chick), Madeline the Paladin (a chick), Roxanne the Bard (a chick), Stabs the Rogue (a chick) Princess the Princess again (still a chick) plus Roxanne the Bard one more time (who kept up being a chick), and finally Presti the Wizard (a chick).

There's a trend there I think.

----------


## The Glyphstone

> He might need one of these fancy belts of sex change first. The sidekicks so far have been Princess the Princess (a chick), Madeline the Paladin (a chick), Roxanne the Bard (a chick), Stabs the Rogue (a chick) Princess the Princess again (still a chick) plus Roxanne the Bard one more time (who kept up being a chick), and finally Presti the Wizard (a chick).
> 
> There's a trend there I think.


Which is my point 3) It's about time we got a male sidekick, just for variety.

----------


## Keld Denar

Hey Presti, heads up!

PS, Illithid in a track suit is hillarious.  Nice bling!

----------


## Gamall

Gangsta-Mind-Flayer's "anywhere you can go..." line reminded me of that song (here with a topping of appropriately silly videogame antics courtesy of YouTube's unmistakable brand of humour)

With musical accompaniment or without, this strip is, as they* say, "made of pure win".



* citation needed.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Fight or Flight".. he heh...youse guys kill me...

----------


## Keld Denar

New comic is up!  Go read now!  And don't forget the mouse-over text!

----------


## Keld Denar

Mike, any word on the Rusty plushy doll?  Christmas is coming, and I need to drop some majorly subtle hints on my girlfriend.

----------


## RustMonster

PatchTogether doesn't really have a specific score or number of votes... they'll just tell you when you've reached the right point.  Judging by other plushes that have been accepted, though, I think I'm halfway there.  So, probably not for this Christmas, sadly.

Anything Rusty-related you'd like to see on a T-shirt?

----------


## Gez

> PatchTogether doesn't really have a specific score or number of votes... they'll just tell you when you've reached the right point.


Makes sense, this way they can adjust the target number according to the figurine or plush design. A Kirby-like plush is probably going to need less votes than a more complex model like a rust monster with extra magnets and metal rods.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Or so the brutal and unforgiving Plush Mafia can control exactly who is allowed to release their products.

----------


## Keld Denar

> Anything Rusty-related you'd like to see on a T-shirt?


Swashbuckling Cube.  It MUST happen.  Cube is an Ooze of Action.  Cube gets it done.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> PatchTogether doesn't really have a specific score or number of votes... they'll just tell you when you've reached the right point.  Judging by other plushes that have been accepted, though, I think I'm halfway there.  So, probably not for this Christmas, sadly.
> 
> Anything Rusty-related you'd like to see on a T-shirt?


Rusty-Lisa

----------


## The Glyphstone

> PatchTogether doesn't really have a specific score or number of votes... they'll just tell you when you've reached the right point.  Judging by other plushes that have been accepted, though, I think I'm halfway there.  So, probably not for this Christmas, sadly.
> 
> Anything Rusty-related you'd like to see on a T-shirt?


Howbout a cast splash page? Rusty, Cube, and Mimic in the foreground, with a lineup of the girls behind them. Maybe throw in a few villains on the sides if you have room.

----------


## lord_khaine

This comic did turn out to be hilariously funny, thnx for sharing it.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

You know, I see the Princess beating people, and I chuckle. There's been tons of hand to hand fighting. Yet, seeing Presti bashed by V'inny bothered me; the feeling came unbidden. Am I unusual with this? Was this intentional with the artwork?

----------


## The Glyphstone

Protagonist Identification Syndrome. You cheer for the Princess because she's the "heroine". You feel bad when Presti gets clobbered for the same reason.

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys, it's almost mailbag week over at Rusty & Co., so if you've got a question, be sure to send it on over.

----------


## Keld Denar

I see you purchased ad space on Project Wonderful.  Its good to see mimic on a banner.

Also, nice invention of a new word.  Mustelidecapitation is a rather nitch word, but pretty descriptive in that nitch.

As far as mailbag goes...


Dear Rusty (and co):

This world needs more t-shirts featuring swashbuckling cubes getting it done.  Could you please poke Mike and make this happen?  Thank you.

Keld Denar

----------


## Occasional Sage

> PatchTogether doesn't really have a specific score or number of votes... they'll just tell you when you've reached the right point.  Judging by other plushes that have been accepted, though, I think I'm halfway there.  So, probably not for this Christmas, sadly.
> 
> Anything Rusty-related you'd like to see on a T-shirt?


I'm not much of a t-shirt guy, but coffee mugs'd get me interested.

----------


## The Durvin

I'm loving this. It's rare to see both good art and funny jokes in a strip, especially fantasy-based. I must admit, though, that I can't read a single line of Mimic's dialogue without hearing it in the voice of Clamps from Futurama. Not that I'm complaining.

----------


## Koda the kobold

Hehe, I love this comic. Great humor and story(s) I've also always been a fan of Rust Monsters...I don't know why...I suppose I've always just found them cute  :Small Smile:

----------


## Vargtass

Definitely a vorpal blade, even our favourite paladin hoe wouldn't be able to fake that sound effect...

----------


## The Glyphstone

Have you considered a Kickstarter to fun the plushes, since apparently Patched Together won't approve it? :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Maryring

I've enjoyed reading the comic thus far.

----------


## RustMonster

> Have you considered a Kickstarter to fun the plushes, since apparently Patched Together won't approve it?


I don't think I have the audience size that Mr. Burlew has to pull that off.  I guess it's worth a shot, though.   Especially since PatchTogether hasn't produced a new product in months.

The big problem is that most custom plush places have a minimum order in the thousands, while PT was just a few hundred.  I don't think I'm going to get a thousand pre-orders right now.

----------


## Occasional Sage

I'd happily buy the pattern and draft a friend to actually make the thing.  Just sayin'.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> I don't think I have the audience size that Mr. Burlew has to pull that off.  I guess it's worth a shot, though.   Especially since PatchTogether hasn't produced a new product in months.


You don't need a fanbase as big as the OotS one to pull it off. Seriously, the entire fanbase was almost enough to be the number one most funded project ever.

Also, I don't get why Madeline dumped wisdom. She loses her spellcasting! Unless she's a Pathfinder paladin. And her sense motive checks are worse.

----------


## RustMonster

> I'd happily buy the pattern and draft a friend to actually make the thing.  Just sayin'.


Sadly, I don't have a pattern for this plush.  I've been contacting a few other custom sites, and most of them are pretty strict about creating the prototypes and patterns themselves.  Which makes sense, since they're the experts.




> You don't need a fanbase as big as the OotS one to pull it off. Seriously, the entire fanbase was almost enough to be the number one most funded project ever.
> 
> Also, I don't get why Madeline dumped wisdom. She loses her spellcasting! Unless she's a Pathfinder paladin. And her sense motive checks are worse.


Most of the places I contacted wanted a pretty sizable down-payment before they even started prototyping, and I'm not sure how much I'd raise on Kickstarter without at least an actual photo of the product.  It's this weird catch-22 of needing the product to get the money, but needing the money to get the product. I'm going to keep trying, though, and hopefully make it work.  Maybe some sort of multiple goal thing on Kickstarter, I dunno yet.



(And Maddie's dump stat is Int... but mostly, she just never considers that others might be lying.)

----------


## Occasional Sage

So they get your idea, then decide not to make it.  Do they keep the rights?   :Small Annoyed:

----------


## RustMonster

> So they get your idea, then decide not to make it.  Do they keep the rights?


If you mean the ones that do the prototyping:  No, they don't get any rights to the character or the design of the toy.  They're just making the actual product as a service I pay them for.  Most of these places aren't interested in the tedious processes of order-taking and individual shipping anyway.

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys,

I haven't given up on the plush Rustys yet.  I'm still taking estimates and all that.  In the meantime, I'm running a mini-contest on naming some new villains so check it out!

----------


## hajo

Update !
*Spoiler*
Show

Cube in full swing makes his entrance  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update 6-29
*Spoiler*
Show

Hipster vampires 'invite' Madeleine the paladin into their castle.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-30
*Spoiler*
Show


Madeleine vs. green smart talky Zombieknight  1:0



Also, new wallpaper as vote-incentive !

----------


## hajo

Update 6-32
*Spoiler*
Show


Teamwork  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Update 6-32
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Teamwork


Looks like working together is a bit of a stretch for those two. :Small Tongue:

----------


## The Glyphstone

With regards to the 6-31 sneak preview:

"Eat Money?"

----------


## hajo

Update 6-33
*Spoiler*
Show


Mimic gets to 'handle' more teamwork  :Small Amused:

----------


## The Glyphstone

Mimic really is 'handy' to have around.

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys, the Rusty plush Kickstarter has finally gone live!  Thanks for your patience.  It took a while but we are good to go!

----------


## Keld Denar

I'm backing that!  Good stuff.  I'm on the fence about buying 2...

I hope you don't mind, I added it into my sig, and I also relinked it on Facebook for some of my gamer friends.  I hope this takes off!

----------


## hajo

Update 6-34
*Spoiler*
Show


Guarding the door: Bottle-Fairy asks riddle.
*Spoiler*
Show


Answering is optional ?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Keld Denar

I believe the appropriate riddle here would be "what the hell did I drink last night?"

----------


## hajo

Update 6-35
*Spoiler*
Show


More riddles (for the IQ-challenged  :Small Big Grin: ) that totally blow your mind

----------


## RustMonster

> I hope you don't mind, I added it into my sig, and I also relinked it on Facebook for some of my gamer friends.  I hope this takes off!


Thanks for the support!   Word is spreading, but we still have a long way to go.

----------


## Keld Denar

Mike, how much do you actually have to get to for this?  Do you need the full $9000+?  Or would like, 6k be enough to get started?  Thats kinda a rough number to get to, thats all.

----------


## Ravens_cry

I know she isn't the brightest bulb in the egg carton, but really?

----------


## RustMonster

> Mike, how much do you actually have to get to for this?  Do you need the full $9000+?  Or would like, 6k be enough to get started?  Thats kinda a rough number to get to, thats all.


Sadly, the shipping and handling costs are out of my hands.  Besides production costs, this Kickstarter has to cover the costs of shipping the entire stock of plushes to me, then from me to the individual buyers.

The good news is that I don't need to pre-sell the entire run to make it happen.   I've been contacting a lot of high-echelon geeks in the gaming industry and if one or two of them give the project a plug, I think the target will be hit just fine.

----------


## Keld Denar

Tweet Will Wheaton.  He is a HUGE champion of geek culture, has like, 65,000 followers on twitter, and is a D&D gamer.  If he doesn't at least retweet you, I'd be very surprised.

EDIT: Vin Diesel is apparently a gamer as well.  Behold, the power of social networking!

----------


## The Glyphstone

Definitely. If you get Wil Wheaton interested (and this seems like the sort of thing he'd like), you'll get this practically funded overnight. Vin Diesel's a longer shot, since while he is a massive geek his audience doesn't really fit the right profile.

----------


## RustMonster

I'm a big fan of Wil Wheaton, actually.  I sent him a tweet a couple days ago, and also emailed some other high-profile geeks (Tracy Hurley, John Kovalic, etc.) as well.  Here's hoping one of them picks it up.  It might help if they got linked to it from more than one person though, right?

----------


## The Glyphstone

Sadly, I don't Tweet.

----------


## Keld Denar

Ok, so I finally caved in and joined the dark side.  I has a twitter account.  How do I retweet?  I'll do just about anything I have to to get this off the ground, including interact with other people!

@Wyvernhand appears to be my account name.

EDIT:  So, I figured out how to look up your tweet, and retweet it, but...alas, I have NO followers, so it doesn't do any good.  Should I just tweet the link to Mr Wheaton myself?  Or is that considered spamming?

EDIT EDIT: I got you retweeted on a Seattle radio station's podcast for BJShea's Geek Nation.  That should touch a thousand or so people, among which are a few popular geek comedians and actors.

----------


## RustMonster

Yeah, I would think creating a twitter to retweet stuff directly to Wil would be considered spamming.  I don't want to annoy anyone.  But thanks for the retweet on Geek Nation!

In other news, today's update is interactive.

----------


## Ravens_cry

Unfortunately, the game runs super slow. Like, 2 frames per second slow.

----------


## RustMonster

> Unfortunately, the game runs super slow. Like, 2 frames per second slow.


That's surprising... it runs rather fast on every machine I've tested it on.  What are you running?

----------


## Ravens_cry

> That's surprising... it runs rather fast on every machine I've tested it on.  What are you running?


WIndows Vista, 2 gigabytes RAM, 2.3 gigahertz  Intel Duo Core.
Not a speed machine, admittedly.
I was playing it on Internet Explorer 9. Playing it on Firefox 15, it's much faster.

----------


## The Glyphstone

I'm playing in Firefox and it's incredibly slow too. About the same specs as Raven but with Windows 7.

----------


## hajo

> I'm playing in Firefox and it's incredibly slow too. 
> About the same specs as Raven but with Windows 7.


It runs quite fast on my Intel single core, 2.8 GHz, 1 GB, with Firefox on Win2K.
Highscore 39000+  :Small Amused: 

But I would like a button/slider to turn the music off/down...

----------


## RustMonster

I've gotten a pretty good list of requested features for the game (#1 is a mute button), and a better idea how to solve the framerate problem.  Now all I need is a few hours to do the work. 

In the meantime, the Rusty Kickstarter only has a week left, and it's not too late to hit the goal!   I've been linking it to various RPG forums but if everyone helps spread the word, it stands a better chance of succeeding. Thanks!

----------


## hajo

Update 6-39 
*Spoiler*
Show


More doors & riddles, and a flying hammer  :Small Cool:

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Update 6-39 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> More doors & riddles, and a flying hammer


Also, now we know *Spoiler*
Show

which door lies.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-41 
*Spoiler*
Show


Madeline does NOT hurt the vampire girl  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Update 6-41 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Madeleine does NOT hurt the vampire girl


*Spoiler*
Show

No, she does not _hurt_ her. :Small Tongue: 

Madeline is so badass it would almost be insufferable if she wasn't so sweet about it.
Note to future baddies: When the Lady closes her eyes, don't attack, don't monologue, don't make presumptuous statements liable to tempt fate.
Run, just run.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-42 
*Spoiler*
Show


Madeline continues to NOT HURT the vampire girl  :Small Tongue: 
Also, unstoppable girl gets annoyed as being lopable  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

c'mon, throw the head down the stairs already

----------


## hajo

Update 6-44 
*Spoiler*
Show


Madeline on her way back to Mimic and Yuan-Tiffany.
Yellow-eyed  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update 6-46 
*Spoiler*
Show


Mimic cunningly gets Madeline back to normal.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-47 
*Spoiler*
Show


Cube is back, getting a head as well as a slice of the action  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Keld Denar

Mike, I got the email from you about the Kickstarter thing. Any news? I live in the same city as WotC, want me to go down there and make mean faces at their lawyers?

----------


## The Glyphstone

Did WotC block the plushie kickstarter?

----------


## Keld Denar

They sent a letter, but Mike sent out an email that basically says right in the WotC website it says that a rust monster is not IP. It sounds like a scare tactic with no grounds, but I'm not lawyer enough to understand fully, nor would I comment here if I were.

Hey, maybe WotC/Hasbro will like it enough that they will buy the rights to make this little guy from Mike for millions of dollars and he can retire from any day job and write Rusty comics for a living.

/hope

----------


## RustMonster

I'm not really free to talk about it.  All I can say is that nothing is settled yet.

----------


## The Glyphstone

> You can always claim Parody.


Legal advice isn't supposed to be handed out on the forums, even when it isn't regarding an ongoing legal dispute.

----------


## Thajocoth

I haven't been able to access Rusty & Co today or yesterday. I get a 404. Anyone know what's up?

----------


## Domochevsky

Yeah, the same here. The site is straight up gone (404).  :Small Confused:

----------


## The Glyphstone

Shhhh...let us not attract the dread wrath of the barristers sworn to the arcanists at the seashore...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

No comic? *twitch*

----------


## Ravens_cry

404: No comic found, why is there no comic found? :Small Eek:

----------


## Athedia

https://twitter.com/rustyandco

He can't talk about it yet.  I am betting it has something to do with WOTC and the claim that the plush doll is infringing on their intellectual property.

----------


## Domochevsky

Can't talk about... what? This better not be a preemptive "nuke the site, just in case" thing.  :Small Confused:

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Can't talk about... what? This better not be a preemptive "nuke the site, just in case" thing.


Or a "you dare challenge our might? Watch as we crush your entire site beneath our legal boots in retribution!"

----------


## Yitzi

> Or a "you dare challenge our might? Watch as we crush your entire site beneath our legal boots in retribution!"


Interesting fact: Nerds and geeks (the main consumers of role-playing games and trading card games) seem to correlate fairly strongly with people who object to that sort of thing.  If that sort of thing is what happened, and it keeps happening, a certain company may end up losing a substantially larger portion of their market share than they counted on...

----------


## Thajocoth

> Interesting fact: Nerds and geeks (the main consumers of role-playing games and trading card games) seem to correlate fairly strongly with people who object to that sort of thing.  If that sort of thing is what happened, and it keeps happening, a certain company may end up losing a substantially larger portion of their market share than they counted on...


This only works if such people are made aware of it.

----------


## Yitzi

> This only works if such people are made aware of it.


Well, if that is what's happening here then that's a bunch of people who are made aware of it, and can make other people aware of it, and so on.  And of course the more it's used the more people are aware of it.

Hopefully the company in question is smarter than that and will just make reasonable demands when necessary (e.g. statements that no challenge to any rights are taking place, not using intellectual property to compete with the holder of said property, etc.), but if they aren't, then it could lead to a gradual loss of market share (accelerating as more people become aware and notice a pattern).

----------


## LetMeAsk

Attention fellow fans of Rusty&Co:

I don't pretend to know exactly what's happened here, but I smell another case of "corporate oaf sicked his lawyers on some Joe who offended his Ebenezer-Scrooge sensibilities".

Anyhow: last month, I discovered this comic and thought it so hilarious I went on an archive trawl and saved not only the comics themselves, but the entire webpages they were on. So if push comes to shove,* I have the complete web pages for every comic up to Level 6  #44*. They're all in a nice neat ZIP file on multiple computers - in case one suddenly dies, unlikely as that is - and I'll gladly post the archive on any _free and reputable_ filesharing site.

Unfortunately that's all I have, because by the time I finished trawling it was very late at night. The "Arcade", "About", and "Loot" tabs I didn't even click on once. Full disclosure and all that jazz.

But just FYI - if the absolute worst is true - I can and will help.

----------


## Thajocoth

You know, if this is what some suspect, that could be bad news for this site, Goblins, and any other D&D based webcomic out there.

----------


## The Glyphstone

I feel obligated to put my other hat on for a moment:

*Great Modthulhu:* Please remember that giving legal advice is considered an Inappropriate Topic in the Forum Rules. Thank you.

More of a pre-emptive warning than anything, to make sure no one gets in trouble. :Small Smile:

----------


## Athedia

I am just scared, since most of what I read are D&D webcomics and I have used them to interest my friends in D&D (get them hooked on the comics and then introduce them to the game so they understand more).  And things like YAFGC use things that are the intellectual property of WOTC (beholders and the like) and they sell books/make money.

----------


## Bacon Elemental

Say, if the site really did get nuked preemptively due to the plushies, the guy who runs YAFGC is usually willing to spread the word.

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Say, if the site really did get nuked preemptively due to the plushies, the guy who runs YAFGC is usually willing to spread the word.


We're just engaging in paranoid speculation, fueled by the fact that the actual site owner/creator 'can't talk about the issue', which indicates it is directly tied to the plushie dispute and isn't simply a hosting failure. Beyond that we have no idea.

----------


## Thajocoth

I can certainly think of other possibilities. Given the small amount of data, it feels like a more likely theory than any of the other four theories I have, but besides Mike, who really knows? For all we know it could be something referenced, like Kraken Rogers or Cloaker Cola. (Theory #2 of 5. I will not state the other three.)

I just don't want to see my friend fail, especially when his endeavor is my favorite webcomic. I remember, at work, years back, him showing me the first 3 comics in response to a comment I made about how it'd be fun to play a gelatinous adventurer (I've never been a fan of anything too normal). I believe my example was a half-gelatinous elf (They'd have the shape of an elf, the look/consistency of gelatin, and be able to wear clothes/speak/etc).

Back then, he only had three comics drawn and no intention to post them online or continue the series, despite me & a few other coworkers suggesting he do so. It was a few years before he finally decided to, to keep his drawing skills sharp by drawing once a week. (Judging by how great the comic looked, I believe he was quite successful in this endeavor.)

This stuff just comes so naturally to him too. When he wants to, he can just spout off pun after pun in casual conversation. Not crappy ones either. As a DM, his only notes would be monster stats and rarely a general map, if there was a particularly complex multi-room puzzle he wanted to pull off. He can pretty much make up everything as he's going and really make the stories immersive for his players.

My avatar here is of a character he was the DM for. We were an overpowered bunch, but he managed to keep us challenged despite this, and was even able to use the 4e skill challenge system in a nice way. He was the best DM I've had. Combining his DM storytelling skills and his great use of the difficult-to-master art of puns into a webcomic was genius.

Unfortunately, we're on different shores now, so no more games with him, but I've always looked forward to seeing his next comic.

----------


## Gez

> I can certainly think of other possibilities. Given the small amount of data, it feels like a more likely theory than any of the other four theories I have, but besides Mike, who really knows? For all we know it could be something referenced, like Kraken Rogers or Cloaker Cola. (Theory #2 of 5. I will not state the other three.)


Hey, take a look at this:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...er-plush-toy-0

----------


## scythemantis

How the hell can they claim intellectual property on a monster Gary Gygax ripped off from a non-copyrighted toy design in the first place?

----------


## AMX

> How the hell can they claim intellectual property on a monster Gary Gygax ripped off from a non-copyrighted toy design in the first place?


Because he came up with the idea that it was a *rust monster*, rather than a misshapen dinosaur.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> How the hell can they claim intellectual property on a monster Gary Gygax ripped off from a non-copyrighted toy design in the first place?


To borrow from a famous pirate : "The only rules that really matter are these: what a corporation can do and what a corporation can't do. "

----------


## EmeraldRose

I feel I really need to step out of my normal threads more often. What happens when I Google Rusty & Co to find out what has happened to one of the three online comics I follow? A GitP thread. 

I miss my comic.

*sobs*

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

> I feel obligated to put my other hat on for a moment:
> 
> *Great Modthulhu:* Please remember that giving legal advice is considered an Inappropriate Topic in the Forum Rules. Thank you.


so simply calling for a boycott on WotC/Hasbro is ok?  :Small Big Grin: 

I can't even effectively boycott them myself, as they've lost me to Pathfinder when 4e came out.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> Interesting fact: Nerds and geeks (the main consumers of role-playing games and trading card games) seem to correlate fairly strongly with people who object to that sort of thing.  If that sort of thing is what happened, and it keeps happening, a certain company may end up losing a substantially larger portion of their market share than they counted on...


Considering that a large amount of the people who read the various 3.5 comics will never spend a dollar on a new edition... yeah. I doubt it.

----------


## Athedia

I have actually never given any money to them.  I bought all my books used or was given them by friends.

----------


## hajo

Rusty's website has changed again - now a login with password.
Maybe things got moving ?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Any word on how to get one?

----------


## The Glyphstone

Hack WotC's legal department.

----------


## Keld Denar

Hmmm...WotC's address is 1600 Lind Ave. SW, Ste. 400 Renton, WA 98055. That is right off my commute. I might stop by after work and yell at some people. Or at least express my concern. I wonder if anyone in legal will even talk to me...

----------


## Keld Denar

Well, that didn't accomplish much. Didn't even get passed the receptionist. I need more ranks in diplomacy. Did talk to a couple of MtG devs in the lobby, one of which was a fan of the comic. Oh well, all in all a 20 min detour from my normal commute. Nothing accomplished but nothing lost.

In related news, WotC has a cool as hell 8ft tall dragon in their lobby. So cool!

----------


## The Glyphstone

Eat lawyers?

----------


## Squark

I checked the Rusty facebook page- Apparently the password thing is so the lawyers can see the site.

----------


## EmeraldRose

> Well, that didn't accomplish much. Didn't even get passed the receptionist. I need more ranks in diplomacy. Did talk to a couple of MtG devs in the lobby, one of which was a fan of the comic. Oh well, all in all a 20 min detour from my normal commute. Nothing accomplished but nothing lost.
> 
> In related news, WotC has a cool as hell 8ft tall dragon in their lobby. So cool!


You are my new hero. You actually went in and asked "Hey, what's up with this lawsuit? I need my comic!" You sir, rock.

----------


## Athedia

May I bow down before your awesomeness Keld?  That took guts.

----------


## Keld Denar

If I had actually accomplished something, that would be awesome.  Really, all I did was get a tour of the WotC lobby and annoy the receptionist for 15 minutes.

----------


## EmeraldRose

Still. Must take some large ones.  :Small Wink:

----------


## RustMonster

We're back!  I still can't talk about the whole thing yet, but the site's back up.  Progress!

Keld:  That's quite the adventure.  But don't confuse "WOTC" for "Lawyers who work for WOTC."  Those are two very different entities.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Sweeet. Rusty > Lawyers.

----------


## Ravens_cry

Yay! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## EmeraldRose

Hooray! 
*goes to site*

----------


## The Glyphstone

> We're back!  I still can't talk about the whole thing yet, but the site's back up.  Progress!
> 
> Keld:  That's quite the adventure.  But don't confuse "WOTC" for "Lawyers who work for WOTC."  Those are two very different entities.


Yeah, that's like equating the Dwarves of Moria to the Balrog.

----------


## Teron

Yay!

Do you know/can you tell us whether it's back for good?

----------


## The Glyphstone

And will there come a point when you can talk about it?

----------


## dextercorvia

Yay!

I was missing this once a week fix.

----------


## RustMonster

Barring any sudden, last-minute disagreements, it's up for good.  As soon as the settlement papers are drafted up, checked over by both attorneys, and signed, then the dispute is over and I'm free to talk.

----------


## The Glyphstone

I just hope you didn't end up losing your life savings or something over this...we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## RustMonster

> I just hope you didn't end up losing your life savings or something over this...


Nothing so drastic, thankfully.

----------


## Belisarius

Rusty is unfairly adorable.

----------


## hajo

Long time, now update 6-48 
*Spoiler*
Show


Cube is helping our favorite vampire girl to watch her back  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

New update 6-49 
*Spoiler*
Show


Abandon lair !  Save the McGuffin !

----------


## hajo

Update 6-50 
*Spoiler*
Show


How to avoid telling real names, 
and how to keep heads straight  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## VariaVespasa

Actually thats last weeks. He's a bit late with this weeks. I froth in anticipation! :)

----------


## RustMonster

I'm not late -- the comic always goes up at 12 noon, EST.   I used to update at midnight, but I find having an extra morning to work on it lets me catch the errant typo or coloring error.

In other, better news:  the dispute is finally over.   I've posted the details for those interested.  I'm just glad it's settled.

----------


## VariaVespasa

Oh so you're not.  Sorry, I had you down in my mind as a monday updater for some reason.  I shall go hide my shame now! :)

On the other hand, if you wanted to update on mondays as well.... :P

Carry on. :)

----------


## Squark

Good to hear everything worked out reasonably well in the end.

----------


## TheEmerged

So consider this my quota of "Thanks Mr. Golden!"  :Small Wink:

----------


## EmeraldRose

Indeed. I'm happy for you that it was resolved and you can now continue to provide us with our weekly Rusty fix.  :Small Wink: 

Seriously though, I'm very happy for you that it was worked out!

----------


## The Glyphstone

Mr. Golden sounds very expensiveexperienced in this sort of thing...does that mean there will shortly be a 'Pay My Attorney Fees' Kickstarter? :Small Tongue: 


Also, who got banished from the Cast Page?

----------


## Athedia

Mr. Golden, sounds slightly superhero-ish.  Well count this as my thanks.

----------


## Squark

> Also, who got banished from the Cast Page?


The tentacalis and maybe one or two others- the guys not in the SRD, mainly.

Also, RustMonster, counting the title pages but skipping the critical missives, you're now on comic #197 (196 if you skip the contentless first title page). Any plans for something special in 3-4 comics for the Big 2-0-0? (Crossposted from the comments on the most recent comic).

----------


## RustMonster

> Any plans for something special in 3-4 comics for the Big 2-0-0?


Not really.  I don't go much for milestones and I've kinda got my hands full with shipping out all the plushes.  (Also, I had to rewrite the end to this arc, since I'm pretty sure WOTC would not have approved of the original idea.)

----------


## Ravens_cry

I must admit, the big box of Rusty's was just adorable.

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Not really.  I don't go much for milestones and I've kinda got my hands full with shipping out all the plushes.  (Also, I had to rewrite the end to this arc, since I'm pretty sure WOTC would not have approved of the original idea.)


Did the terms of the settlement give them some further monitoring/executive control of the site?

----------


## RustMonster

> Did the terms of the settlement give them some further monitoring/executive control of the site?


Heck no.  The site never left my control.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Okay, good. I wondered because you said you had to change the end of the story arc to not upset them/because it might have upset them, and I wondered what could have caused that. After all, you were apparently allowed to keep the entire Tenticali story arc up and un-retconned, despite prominently featuring the 'Squid Thingies'.

----------


## RustMonster

> Okay, good. I wondered because you said you had to change the end of the story arc to not upset them/because it might have upset them, and I wondered what could have caused that.


Nah. The end of the arc just involved lots of use of one of the terms they objected to.  I was sort of setting up a really terrible series of puns.  I can't do them now so I had to rewrite.  I think it'll still be good though.

----------


## Gez

> Nah. The end of the arc just involved lots of use of one of the terms they objected to.  I was sort of setting up a really terrible series of puns.  I can't do them now so I had to rewrite.  I think it'll still be good though.


This is yuan-titillating to all bad pun lovers, but we shouldn't feel yuan-titled to know the originally-planned joke and instead we should await the revised version with yuan-ticipation.

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

soo..

you asked several attorneys to take your case.

they said "sorry we're too busy" and gave you some FREE advice instead?!?

what does this tell you about the popularity of WOTC- (or IP-) Attorneys?

----------


## RustMonster

> soo..
> 
> you asked several attorneys to take your case.
> 
> they said "sorry we're too busy" and gave you some FREE advice instead?!?
> 
> what does this tell you about the popularity of WOTC- (or IP-) Attorneys?


That's not quite right.  When you start explaining your case to a lawyer, before you've actually hired them, they'll tell you a few things to do to avoid making the situation worse.  Some of them said they could take the case but I went with Mr. Golden because he was an expert in intellectual property law, and the only one who contacted me first, and he was also a fan of the comic.

----------


## EmeraldRose

> *snip*
>  and he was also a fan of the comic.


No wonder he fought so hard to keep it.  :Small Wink:

----------


## VariaVespasa

Its 9.44pm- you're late for your monday update!  Yes I now know you update on wednesdays,  but at least I'm just living in denial now, instead of ignorance!

That *is* better, right?.... :P

----------


## VariaVespasa

Hmm. Madelline is such a sweetie I have the feeling that her evil side is just someone who slightly undertips her server and suchlike? :P

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Hmm. Madelline is such a sweetie I have the feeling that her evil side is just someone who slightly undertips her server and suchlike? :P


Either that or a being so evil that she upstages the hipster vampires. Which would be awesome as I am really starting to hate those guys.

----------


## Athedia

I think she will be super evil and smart about it.  Evil Opposites anyone?

----------


## Keld Denar

I sent a thank you email to Mr Golden (you can find his professional e-card online pretty easily).  He sent me an email back that was really nice.  Turns out he is/was a gamer himself.  It gives me all sorts of feels to see the gamer community stick together in such an awesome fashion.

Eagerly awaiting my very own Rusty the Plush Monster!

----------


## Keld Denar

Zomgogglez! I Got My Rusty Plushy Today!
Words...failing...so...cute...

*headasplode*
Pppppppffffffffffffffffhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttt!

----------


## The Glyphstone

Eat iron-rich blood?

----------


## Squark

Today's update proves that just because the audience saw something coming from miles away, doesn't mean it can't be satisfying.

----------


## Athedia

I want another kickstarter for an Anti-Madeline Action Figure.  Life Size!

----------


## RustMonster

> Today's update proves that just because the audience saw something coming from miles away, doesn't mean it can't be satisfying.


It also proves I don't rewrite the strip based on the comments.  :Small Big Grin: 





> I want another kickstarter for an Anti-Madeline Action Figure.  Life Size!


No more Kickstarters for a while.   :Small Sigh:

----------


## VariaVespasa

Does that mean that your evil side is tiny too? :)

----------


## Athedia

Awww, *pouts*

Will you be selling any Rusty's you have that are overstocked?  I didn't start reading until after the kickstarter.

----------


## RustMonster

> Awww, *pouts*
> 
> Will you be selling any Rusty's you have that are overstocked?  I didn't start reading until after the kickstarter.


Yes.  I just need some free time to set up the store.

----------


## Poil

I hope they decide to keep her. :3

edit

I really want an avatar version of the second image from 6-53 without the word balloons. Hmmmm.  :Small Red Face: 

Drat, it's all just one layer and beyond my skill to edit.

----------


## RustMonster

> I really want an avatar version of the second image from 6-53 without the word balloons. Hmmmm.


I'll hook you up once I get home. 

In unrelated news, the first round of the ComicMix Mix March Madness tournament has started!  Rusty & Co. qualified this year so I'm going to take it as far as I can!

----------


## Athedia

Oh, no fair!!! I love both those comics.   :Small Mad:

----------


## hajo

Update 6-54 
*Spoiler*
Show


Enough fights for everyone  :Small Wink: 
Well, except Rusty, who is still missing...

----------


## RustMonster

> I really want an avatar version of the second image from 6-53 without the word balloons. Hmmmm. .


How's this?

----------


## Poil

> How's this?


It's perfect! Thank you so very much!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RustMonster

I wanted to thank everyone who voted for me in the ComicMix contest, so I present to you Dinkum's Magic Item Generator!

Use these items at your own peril.

For every tier I get through, I'll add more features to the generator!

----------


## dextercorvia

I tried a few -- this was my favorite of the bunch:

Dwarven Boxer Shorts of Fire      
This sturdy pair of tighty-whiteys is constantly wreathed in magic fire when worn. Additionally, the user smells like a dwarf. . It comes with a special scabbard, which is the only way to safely contain the flames.

Edit: Although for the name, it would have to be"Imaginary Rope of Security"

----------


## Ravens_cry

Oh, the law of unintended consequentness. 
The second item I got was "Somber Lingerie of the Clam." 


> This unpolished wooden, lacy lingerie allows the user to breathe underwater for as long as they don't move. when worn, but it makes the user talk in monotone

----------


## hajo

Update 6-56 
*Spoiler*
Show


Deus ex machina  :Small Eek:

----------


## Poil

I wonder what the CR is on that thing. Everyone always goes on about how great it is to be higher level but when you're starting out you don't have to go up against... whatever that is.

----------


## Ravens_cry

Madeline! :Small Eek:

----------


## mattie_p

> Madeline!


Just this.   That is all.

----------


## Domochevsky

Eh, it's just a spinal wound that splattered blood all over her back and to the front in vast quantities. Nothing heavy. >_>

----------


## Otomodachi

The second panel of the 8th strip made me laugh out loud in a room by myself, which doesn't usually happen to me, so great job!

----------


## Keld Denar

ZOMGOGGLEZ!

The Rusty store is now open, and everyone who wasn't cool enough to get in on the Kickstarter (despite my fervid ranting) can get one!

http://rustyandco.com/store/

----------


## The Glyphstone

And comic. Proving yet again that a a plot twist/resolution being well-telegraphed does not necessarily reduce its quality in any way.

----------


## Fjolnir

Glorious Buckler of the Squirrel:    
This crystal buckler allows the user to detect the nearest stash of nuts within a mile radius whenever an attack is blocked. Whenever it is used, it creates a dazzling light show, attracting a lot of attention from onlookers. Note: Peanuts are not nuts.

Totally fine for my next X-crawl scrambler, seriously; pretty much built for double buckler blocking-> foe attracting action

Generated a second, and 2 for 2 for random useful items

Distracting Hat of the Beetle      
This mirrored hat allows the user to turn into a beetle at will when dramatically thrown to the floor, and it creates a magical hologram of the user, every time it's used. The user can turn back to his normal form at any time, but it takes 1 hour to recharge afterwards.

----------


## Feddlefew

*Energizing Frying Pan of Breakdancing*
This red-and-gold frying pan allows the user to bust out some slick moves when food is cooked on it, and every time you use it, you feel refreshed as though you took a satisfying nap. Comes with a big unfolded sheet of cardboard. 

I think I will actually use this in my next campaign.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-62 
*Spoiler*
Show


Unkillable vampire-girl at least feels pain  :Small Amused:

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Update 6-62 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Unkillable vampire-girl at least feels pain


*Spoiler*
Show

Always good to know. Madeline being awesome and giving her the spade is now my wallpaper.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-63 
*Spoiler*
Show


Pizza  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Starbuck_II

Why hasn't Rusty eaten the weapon used by the bad brother?

----------


## Ravens_cry

> Why hasn't Rusty eaten the weapon used by the bad brother?


He was too busy getting not squashed.
Also: Madeline!  :Small Eek:

----------


## hajo

Update 6-64 
*Spoiler*
Show


Pizza - crazy secret "stone is fresh" weapon  :Small Amused:

----------


## VariaVespasa

I'm guessing a triple-garlic lovers special.

----------


## TheEmerged

Hmm, wouldn't garlic count as a standard vampiric weakness?

Possibility: instead of taking away their standard weaknesses, the python gave them new weaknesses.

Possibility: the gorgon-made pizza is in some way infused with the gorgon's stoning breath power.

----------


## Vinyadan

Nice, funny, easy (on the reader) comic!

Rusty looks a bit like Admiral Ackbar...

A: It's a trap!
R: Eat the trap?

----------


## hajo

Update 6-65 
*Spoiler*
Show


Hot pizza is not cool  :Small Wink:

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Hmm, wouldn't garlic count as a standard vampiric weakness?
> 
> Possibility: instead of taking away their standard weaknesses, the python gave them new weaknesses.
> 
> Possibility: the gorgon-made pizza is in some way infused with the gorgon's stoning breath power.


Think more meta. No 'vampires' these days are vulnerable to garlic, it's the new 'mainstream' for them to be unaffected. Thus, to be truly hipster and avant-guarde, they went back to classical roots for a weakness no one has anymore. Oops.

----------


## hajo

Update 6-66 
*Spoiler*
Show


Trendy gluten intolerance  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## ThirdEmperor

*Spoiler*
Show

Ach. Struck down by gluten intolerance. 'tis the price a foodie hipster must pay for local organic delights.

----------


## Domochevsky

Ok, out of all the possible weaknesses... this one is pretty much the most suitable.  :Small Big Grin: 

(But how did she know... also, bets on the staff not being destroyed but hidden with the pin instead.)

----------


## theangelJean

6-67 is out.

*Spoiler*
Show

Looks like some people's predictions were correct...

----------


## Vinyadan

New update!

*Spoiler*
Show

Hello, I am the unexpected.

----------


## Domochevsky

> New update!
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Hello, I am the unexpected.


Hm, that is certainly a gnoll, but who specifically... and will the "ding" come from the arrow bouncing off her armor?

----------


## hajo

Update 6-69 
*Spoiler*
Show


Back for revenge: Grinner  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## hajo

Update 6-70 
*Spoiler*
Show


Successful creative use of synthetic fabrics by Grinner

----------


## Ravens_cry

"Because that's not what paladins do!"
Madeline, you would stare down a Pit Fiend at first level. :Small Cool:

----------


## mattie_p

> "Because that's not what paladins do!"
> Madeline, you would stare down a Pit Fiend at first level.


My gosh, I'd allow *all the paladins* if they were like Madeline,

----------


## Ravens_cry

> My gosh, I'd allow *all the paladins* if they were like Madeline,


Aye. Definitely one of the best written, most likeable paladins ever written.
If she died here, I think I'd go into mourning. :Small Eek:

----------


## Poil

I just can't help loving the villains too.  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update 6-71 
*Spoiler*
Show


Grinner plays fairly competent, but not fair

----------


## hajo

Update 6-72 
*Spoiler*
Show


Rusty the cliffhanger  :Small Amused:

----------


## mattie_p

Looks like they went up a level, if the Ding means anything.  New chapter?

----------


## sihnfahl

> New chapter?


Yep.  New chapter coming.

----------


## Gift Jeraff

:Small Frown: *Spoiler*
Show

So two down refers to Mimic and Cube, and two to go refers to Rusty and Presti? Or does he think Rusty is dead and Mimic & Presti are the two to go?

----------


## sihnfahl

Yes to the first.

----------


## EmeraldRose

Makes me recall the many levels that found us completely beaten down and needing to rest before actually moving forward...

----------


## sihnfahl

> Makes me recall the many levels that found us completely beaten down and needing to rest before actually moving forward...


Or, to quote another webcomic:
"Boy howdy, I have crackerbox armor, crappy weapons, no skills or training, magic powers that wouldn't get me doing birthday parties and fewer hit points than a gerbil..."

"I think I'll be an ADVENTURER!"


Yeah, lotta time spent healing up.

----------


## hajo

Update: Tales from the Inbox #26
*Spoiler*
Show


Anti-Madeline going for adventure  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## EmeraldRose

Heh. Nice! Gotta love the facial expressions. It's what really makes it work for me.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Tales from the Inbox #30
*Spoiler*
Show


New chapter coming up

----------


## sihnfahl

Yuan-ti on rollerskates?

----------


## hajo

Update: New chapter: Level 7
*Spoiler*
Show


Typical adventures start in a bar  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-1
*Spoiler*
Show


Rusty talks  :Small Amused: , Madeline gets help

----------


## sihnfahl

New Page.

Sometimes, people do need a little encouragement to do the right thing.

----------


## mattie_p

Plus, now we have Charlies Rusty's Angels to the rescue.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-3
*Spoiler*
Show


Mail-delivery, with some personal drooltouch   :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-4
*Spoiler*
Show


A night of drinking, followed by an hour of studyingpreparing --> Collage all over again  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-5
*Spoiler*
Show


Looking at random maps & encounter-chances, and a re-appearing gnome  :Small Amused:

----------


## EmeraldRose

So very interested in where this may be going...

Hijinks will ensue?

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-6
*Spoiler*
Show


Madeline haggles for tickets  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-7
*Spoiler*
Show


Safety?  Check!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## sihnfahl

Sorry, no personal checks accepted.

All sales cash up front, paid in full.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Sorry, no personal checks accepted.
> 
> All sales cash up front, paid in full.


But the Better Business Bureau says only 1/2 up front  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-8
*Spoiler*
Show


Party hats and face paint - Essential gear for any trip  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-10
Cool stuff - A playable comic !   :Small Cool:

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys!  It feels good to finally get to the Kickstarter cameos.  There should be a couple more showing up during this arc.

In other news, I'm holding a little fan-art contest this month!   Help spread the word!

----------


## Occasional Sage

So, how do those of us who missed the Kickstarter get our hands on plush magnetic rust monsters?

----------


## RustMonster

> So, how do those of us who missed the Kickstarter get our hands on plush magnetic rust monsters?


You can buy them directly from my website.   I'm also giving a few away as the prizes for the fan art contest.

----------


## Occasional Sage

Well, lookit that, thanks!

....

Has there always been a store?   :Small Red Face:

----------


## EmeraldRose

I have to say, the playable comic was a brilliant idea! Very cute  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-12
*Spoiler*
Show

Meeting the clowns (or whoever qualifies)  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-13
*Spoiler*
Show


Instant-Assassins, everybody !  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-14
*Spoiler*
Show


The goldfarmer at the end of the rainbow  :Small Cool:

----------


## Vinyadan

I can't but wonder what impact would have on the development of language the ability to effortlessly and instantaneously generate holograms of things you want to show.

----------


## hajo

> impact .. on the development of language the ability to effortlessly and instantaneously generate holograms of things you want to show.


* (Pictures of) things would be easy.  (--> Point and grunt :)
* Actions would need movie-clips

The hard part would be non-visible items like
sound/music, smell/taste, temperature, 
feelings/emotions, ideas, intentions, concepts etc.
(E.g. peace, boredom, happyness, curiosity...)

Also a problem: lots of different things look alike,
eg. white powder --> sugar/salt / flour/starch / Gypsum/Wheatpaste / poison/cocaine ...

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-16
*Spoiler*
Show


Advice, and names !

----------


## Domochevsky

...Rusty Russel?  :Small Amused: 

(Dat foreshadowing with those lines of advice!)

----------


## Fjolnir

The alt text is hilarious...

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-17
*Spoiler*
Show


New +1-weapon for Madeline  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gez

Stabs, you know nothing about magic weapons. It has four prongs because it's a +1 trident.

A +5 trident has eight prongs. Epic tridents have at least nine prongs. Anybody knows that. Just ask gnome merchant at your inn.

----------


## sihnfahl

Madeline isn't herself without some sort of farm implement.

It's like Batman without a batarang.  Or Tony Stark without money.

----------


## Squark

> Stabs, you know nothing about magic weapons. It has four prongs because it's a +1 trident.
> 
> A +5 trident has eight prongs. Epic tridents have at least nine prongs. Anybody knows that. Just ask gnome merchant at your inn.


[nitpick]But A trident of warning is a +2 weapon...[/nitpick]  :Small Wink:

----------


## Poil

Wouldn't a four pronged trident be a quadent?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-18
*Spoiler*
Show


Two Twicelings - one idea  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-20
*Spoiler*
Show


Fooling the clown (needs work)  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-21
*Spoiler*
Show


Fooling the clown (part 2)  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-22
*Spoiler*
Show


"Borrowing" papers  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-24
*Spoiler*
Show


Everything is better with "sugar on top"  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TheEmerged

"I can explain!  Would you believe..."

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-26
*Spoiler*
Show


Busted: Disguises
Coming up: Business cards  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TheEmerged

Some decks are more illusory than others, apparently  :Small Eek:

----------


## Gez

> Some decks are more illusory than others, apparently


Pay close attention to the fifth panel. The dragon is just an illusion, but the fire does not come from the dragon.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I believe....I believe....

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-29
*Spoiler*
Show


Expected: Badger-Launcher  :Small Amused: 
Surprise: Rhino-Launcher  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Poil

That is really awesome.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-30
*Spoiler*
Show


The tea-party is over, the real party finally gets going  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-31
*Spoiler*
Show


If the halfling can't throw far enough, throw the halfling - fair enough  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-32
*Spoiler*
Show


Maybe, we have a stabby day today ?  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-33
*Spoiler*
Show


Magic words, and gold(en) rules  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gez

http://rustyandco.com/comic/level-7-16/
Miss Doogan remembered her magic words.

If you wonder about the gold: look at the flowers. Stabs had a big bag here.

----------


## Fjolnir

and as someone else pointed out, presti went straight for the Juggler as well  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-34
*Spoiler*
Show


Yay, Vacation !  :Small Cool:  
and  UnThok  :Small Eek:

----------


## sihnfahl

Seriously, though ... how does one ignore a knife through one's hand?

Okay, sure, he's got a lump of gold that's as big as a football...

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-35
*Spoiler*
Show


Giant bazooka is a light weapon   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Domochevsky

> http://rustyandco.com/comic/level-7-16/
> Miss Doogan remembered her magic words.
> 
> If you wonder about the gold: look at the flowers. Stabs had a big bag here.





> and as someone else pointed out, presti went straight for the Juggler as well


...huh. I didn't even notice that before. >_>

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-36
*Spoiler*
Show


Funhouse: entertainment for the employees  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-37
*Spoiler*
Show


One leap done is better than many steps planned  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Domochevsky

> Update: Level 7-37
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> One leap done is better than many steps planned


How did she...?  :Small Confused:

----------


## hajo

> How did she...?


Madeline's "Boots of Springing and Striding" have already been seen in action.

----------


## Domochevsky

Huh, completely forgotten about that. It has been a while.  :Small Smile:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-38
*Spoiler*
Show


A car full of clowns with redshirtsnoses  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-39
*Spoiler*
Show


The clowns want Rusty  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-40
*Spoiler*
Show


Break for clowns  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Squark

I wait with baited breath for the fan who composes the music to go with the lyrics.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-41
*Spoiler*
Show


Cotton-candy-elemental for cleanup  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Filler: Anti-Madeline 1-1
*Spoiler*
Show


A cheesy quest   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## sihnfahl

> Filler: Anti-Madeline 1-1


Quest Accepted!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-42
*Spoiler*
Show


Track-and-fetch the clown  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-44
*Spoiler*
Show


Presti meets "Stabs", more fun ahead in the funhouse   :Small Amused:

----------


## TheEmerged

Let's see...

> PC returns but is acting uncharacteristically nice?  Check.
> PC that is too generous with a consumable item?  Check.
> PC that mis-states a simple fact?  Check.
> PC that states something the PC has no obvious reason to know?  Check.
> Disguise that is missing something obvious*, while dealing with people we already know to be using disguises & illusions?  Check.

/sarcasm=on
Why on <campaign world> are you putting scare quotes around Stabs' name?
/sarcasm=end

*Spoiler: **
Show

Check "Stabs' " feet, then do a quick archive dump.  I'm sure it's been missed a time or two, but the artist is generally good about attempting to indicate hair on Stabs' feet.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-45
*Spoiler*
Show


Too many "Stabs"  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-46
*Spoiler*
Show


Big, sweet welcome at the X   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Welf

But where is the real Stabs?

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys!  I've opened up a thread on the forum for commissions.  Drop me a line if you'd like something drawn for you!

Thanks for reading the comic!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-49
*Spoiler*
Show


Roxy gets picked up   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-50
*Spoiler*
Show


No fetch  :Small Amused: , but POW  :Small Eek:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-51
*Spoiler*
Show


Please, a quick autograph ?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-52
*Spoiler*
Show


A bug, a thug and a pug  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-53
*Spoiler*
Show


The book is more effective then the sword  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TheEmerged

Well, score one for the people saying it was going to be a disguised Roxy.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-54
*Spoiler*
Show


The pug gets the pointy hat  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-55
*Spoiler*
Show


"What if the disguises don't work ?"   :Small Amused:   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Welf

So what were those copies? Clones or blue people in magical disguise?

----------


## hajo

> So what were those copies? Clones or blue people in magical disguise?


We have seen the Derro to use illusions as disguises.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-57
*Spoiler*
Show


Rhino is missing the Derro  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-60
*Spoiler*
Show


Clownfish  :Small Amused:

----------


## Squark

Well, we can now confirm that Madeline's farming implements really do work as magic items for her. I mean, decapitating someone with a shovel is one thing (they can be pretty sharp), but now she's using a secondary property of it.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Oh right, it's a Trident of Warning.

----------


## Welf

Just dropped in to say: I like the comic.

Link to the comic with the Trident of Warning

----------


## hajo

(No) update: Delays caused by new job.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-62
*Spoiler*
Show


Big twist, and snappy fish  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-65
*Spoiler*
Show


Tricks and shuriken are useless to delay a paladin...   :Small Amused:

----------


## Domochevsky

Incidentally, what has caused the sudden holdup for the comic? It has been a while since the last update. Almost as bad as my own comics. >_>

----------


## hajo

> (No) update: Delays caused by new job.





> Incidentally, what has caused the sudden holdup for the comic?


See my post above.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-66
*Spoiler*
Show


Two ladies, working without a net  :Small Cool: 
But not on the same level  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-67
*Spoiler*
Show


That's how the Boot Cuts  :Small Amused:

----------


## Athedia

I am getting a database error?

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-69
*Spoiler*
Show


Physics & Action  :Small Big Grin: 
Also, missing cliff  :Small Eek:

----------


## Welf

*Spoiler*
Show

Good thinking. Aside from the pool of deadly lava below her. But I guess if she has to go she can take someone with her, so still improvement? Although I rather expect a clever save than hot death  :Small Smile:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-70
*Spoiler*
Show


Everyone heading for wrapup ...

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-72

Now is a good time to ...
*Spoiler*
Show


whisper 
*Spoiler*
Show

GOODBYE !

into the right ear  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-73
*Spoiler*
Show


Lefthanded : heal moderate wound
Righthanded: cause trouble  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Welf

Did she took those anti-fire spells? They seem always useful.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-74
*Spoiler*
Show


time to make assumptions on the damage breakdown of TriNitroToluene  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

*Spoiler*
Show

Stabs should be well shielded from the explosion, so just falling damage

----------


## Squark

Well well well, a nose-shaped cannon. It's a shame there wasn't a prophecy about such a thing.  :Small Wink:

----------


## hajo

> nose-shaped cannon. 
> It's a shame there wasn't a prophecy about such a thing.


Maybe there was - "Don't get lead by the nose"  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-77
*Spoiler*
Show


Cotton candy may be dangerous for a pug's health  :Small Amused:

----------


## The Glyphstone

The matching expressions on Presti and the elemental are beautiful.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-78
*Spoiler*
Show


Spiced cotton candy FTW  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Welf

Oh I would have missed the connection  :Small Smile: 

Poor candymental. It looks very sad.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-79
*Spoiler*
Show


You cant do that  :Small Amused: 

Also, the fork has seen better tines  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Squark

Proof that a twist everyone saw coming from a mile away can still be highly satisfying.

So, estimating 2 minutes of partial contact, Maddie probably took over 100 fire damage since we last saw her. That's a bit much, even for her.

So, anyone wish to speculate on how she picked up resistance to fire (Resistance 5 cuts the average damage of a 2 minute swim in lava down to 50, which is survivable if Maddie had some healing left, and Resistance 10 would leave time for exercise)

----------


## Yuki Akuma

So I just read through this entire comic in one sitting.

_This is amazing_.

----------


## TheEmerged

Obligatory "one of us" chant ;)

I so want this to be Stabbs getting into the mix, Grinner shouldn't be the kind of boss just one of them can take.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-81
*Spoiler*
Show


The wall is deeply impressed by Maddie's throwing ability  :Small Tongue:

----------


## TheEmerged

Some of the commenters are starting to call Maddie an "anti-Miko", and I can't believe the comparison hasn't occurred to me before.  It works entirely too well.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-82
*Spoiler*
Show


Quite a long speech, for such a short fuse  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-83
*Spoiler*
Show


That's as "sticky" as it can get  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-84
*Spoiler*
Show


BOOM !

----------


## Domochevsky

> Update: Level 7-84
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> BOOM !


*Spoiler*
Show


On the plus side, Rustry is free.

On the minus side, Maddie's organs are likely liquified by this point.

...but maybe if they believe enough in her she will be fine! (She's powered by belief, after all. If only her own.);P

----------


## TheEmerged

*Spoiler*
Show

Presti: "Quick!  Pour this down Maddie's throat!"

Stabs: "But..."

Glugglugglig...

Maddie: "...thanks... for the... ultimate healing potion..."

Stabs "But..."

Maddie <stands up, does impressive trident set, motions Grinner to come at her and closes her eyes>

Stabs "But..."

Presti: "Seriously, girlfriend here believed a pitchfork is a Trident of Warning so hard it became one.  If she drinks a Slushie and gets healed from it, I'm'a gonna just go with that."

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-85
*Spoiler*
Show


Mimic finally does a bit/e

----------


## Squark

Update. And it is glorious.

----------


## Kantaki

YES! Go Mimic! Go Cube! Go guys who hang around in the Background! Don't die Maddie. Die slow and painful Grinner. I don't care about you giant smurfs. Now that Cube is free how long will our least favorite puppy last?

----------


## pasko77

Mimic's pun physically hurt me.
You should be ashamed. (no you shouldn't :) this comic is great!)

----------


## Kantaki

New page.


What exactly happened there? Did Maddie throw her Trident through Cube to hurt Grinner and damage the glove, allowing Cube to use the Trident in this fight? Did she throw it towards Cube and he stabbed Grinner? Did Cube pick the trident up? Either way an awesome update. Armed Cube is great. And grinning at the Gnoll of the same name.

----------


## TheEmerged

Note the alt text on the cartoon.

*Spoiler*
Show

So he moved over, grabbed the trident, and made a called shot.  Fast indeed.


And since it's been a while since we've had a legitimate chance to say this...

Cube.  Gets.  THINGS.  *DONE*.

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

I tend to forget that there is an alttext. And wow Cube is really fast, must be his classlevels.

----------


## The Glyphstone

It is by far the most competent member of the party. And its speed is made even more impressive in contrast to its base race.

----------


## Kantaki

How evil would it be to use Cube as the inspiration for an encounter in a D&D game? Just for the look on the players faces when it suddenly moves from the other side of the room right in front of them. I think its evil enough to justify the throwing of heavy objects.

----------


## Kantaki

New page. I almost could feel with Grinner. Almost, he deserves this to much to actually do so. I hope Cube takes his time with this. And that Maddie will be fine.
Stabs, be patient. If Presti and Roxie help you now they will miss the show.

----------


## hajo

> It is by far the most competent member of the party.


Cube gets WHOMP done  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 7-90
*Spoiler*
Show


Grinner still "sticks" around...  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Kantaki

Grinner, I really think you should try and surrender. That might be a bit less painful. You might even survive. But what you are trying there? I doubt it will work.

----------


## TheEmerged

New Comic = Stabs getting some props, nice to see it :)

----------


## Kantaki

Stabs knows exactly how she gets her teammates attention. :Small Big Grin:  And Grinner finally realizes that he is in big trouble. :Small Amused:

----------


## TheEmerged

Update!

*Spoiler*
Show

Aaaaaaaand Grinner dies in a way that won't leave a body.  Yep, he's gonna be back all right.

----------


## Kantaki

Grinner is dealt with for now. But while it would fit the comic so far if he would return his last words make me think he won't come back. The punchline is amazing. I hope they keep him.

----------


## Vinyadan

*Spoiler*
Show

That reminded me of how Goblin exploded after coming back for Halloween.

----------


## Kantaki

New comic.

Its time for the victory-party!
But first we have to mourn for our favourite paladin... Never mind I'm sure Maddie will be resurrected as soon as possible. The background-action implies that Mimic's prediction about the sillyness being over is wrong. At least thats what I hope.

----------


## D.KnightSpider

If I can say this without being mean and in the spirit of friendly critique...

The constant mood whiplash of the last several pages hasn't done it for me. Mood whiplash can work and can be effective, but the frequency with which you've used it lately undermines any of that potential effectiveness. I find this last page especially grievous... so much so that I found myself frustrated reading it.

There are two whiplashes in five panels. By the time I'm adjusted to the first and become serious I'm being yanked around again and being told to laugh. It just happens too quickly for me to keep up with or appreciate. I think maybe if this single page were spread across two pages, then the pacing would be proper enough for the humor to work. I dunno. I realize that you're probably wanting this chapter done at this point, but this feels like too much too fast.

I kind of wish that the characters did have some time to come to grips with Maddie's sacrifice, though. With Maddie dieing in the middle of the fight, no one really got a chance to absorb just what happened. It makes the immediate lampshade hanging on "DnD Death is Cheap" feel a bit awkward... and it kind of makes it look like Mimic is the only one who really cares. (Which is probably pretty close to the truth, but y'know.)

Just my thoughts and opinions. I'm sure that other people have told you the exact opposite of what I just said. But I just figured I'd throw my $.02 out there for consideration.

----------


## Kantaki

I think the second mood whiplash is there to tell us that Maddies death isn't a indication that the comic will become darker. It's like Elans prophecy in that regard.

----------


## D.KnightSpider

I realize that; I appreciate it. The zany adventures are what make the comic fun, so I'm glad to see that that won't be going away.  :Small Smile:  I don't have any problem with what was done. It was just the manner in which it was done that didn't work for me.

And... I just now realize that my above post was pointless. I only really looked at Rusty and Co. a few days ago and burned through the entire archive. Then I started working my way through this thread from the beginning (where Mike was more involved in the discussion). The last comic page went up and I found it disconcerting enough to provide my feedback in this thread thinking that Mike would see it. A quick skim proves that he hasn't posted in at least the past three pages and probably longer than that.

So, yeah. Ignore that post. The person it was intended for will probably never see it.

----------


## TheEmerged

Udpated!

*Spoiler*
Show

So, let's see, we've got a body part large enough for a rez, the golem making powder, and a conveniently available source of lava.

Yep, no good will come of this  :Small Cool:

----------


## Kantaki

And our favourite Paladin is back. That didn't last long. So much for Mimics fear the story would get darker. Not that that was even remotely likely.

Anyway, Maddie is back and she and Mimic have a really cute reunion. That means the chapter ends on a happy note. Next up is the intermission.

Is it just me or does the cleric seem slightly confused about the fact that a monster visits an adventurer in the hospital?

----------


## hajo

Update: New chapter - Level 8
*Spoiler*
Show


Telling how Chekov's gun was fired  :Small Amused:

----------


## Kantaki

I just hope they won't overdo the baseball-speak. Otherwise this arc is going to be nearly incomprehensible. On the other hand watching our heroes play baseball could be fun.

The people the elf Roxanne is telling the story seem interesting. Is that some kind of monstrous retirement home? There seems to be a manticore granny among them.

Aunt Edith says: Monster grannies yes. Retirement home no. A mahjong club. Eh, close enough.

----------


## Kantaki

New comic.

Now that is a great idea. Punishing violence with the opportunity to commit more violence. I can't see how tis might go wrong. :Small Big Grin:  I wonder how our heroes will get involved in this inevitable mess.

----------


## hajo

Update: Update - Level 8-2
*Spoiler*
Show


Smart club - IQ-test at the door  :Small Amused:

----------


## The Glyphstone

*Spoiler*
Show

In this case, the test is 'do you have a measurable IQ'.

----------


## hajo

Update: Update - Level 8-3
*Spoiler*
Show


Clubs'R'us  :Small Amused:

----------


## Kantaki

*Spoiler*
Show

I have no idea what Robespierre is trying to do there, but I'm sure it will be great and our heroes will get involved somehow.

I wonder what kind of riddle Robespierre gave Slobber - and how much time he needed to come up with it.

----------


## The Glyphstone

*Spoiler*
Show

"How many times will Robspierre hit doggie if Robspierre not allowed inside?"

----------


## Kantaki

*Spoiler: new comic*
Show

 I dont think Mimic deserves that Roxie. Your brother even warned you not to sit down, but did you listen?

It seems that participating in the Games isn't very popular. Sounds unpleasant to deadly. Of course our heroes are going to help Robespierre.

The guy that watches our trio looks suspicious.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-5
*Spoiler*
Show


More *stabby* halflings  :Small Amused:

----------


## Kantaki

> Update: Level 8-5
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> More halflings


*Spoiler*
Show

 :Small Amused: I guess Robespierre just got two volunteers for his team. :Small Amused:  That noble in the background has to be important. He has been in two panels now. Sure, that doesn't prove anything, but he is the only detailed background-character in those panels.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-6
*Spoiler*
Show


More *stabby* halflings  :Small Amused:  on a "business-related" trip  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## TheEmerged

I agree whole-heartedly with one of the earlier comments in the thread for this strip - this is a perfect example of how Thieves' Cant would work.

----------


## Kantaki

Code speak is always fun, especially if it is done this well.

And now we know how our clever halflings get involved in Robespierres plan.
 :Small Big Grin: This should be fun.
Well it can't be worse that trying to rob Princess or facing whoever hired them.

----------


## Kantaki

*Spoiler: new comic*
Show

Great idea, making short jokes in front of halflings. Even worse, one of them owns the bar they are in. The only worse place for these comments would be dwarf bar.

They blackmail him with what now? The math joke? Clever idea, but I always assumed barbarians were allowed to count to three without using their fingers. Still, it might work. Robespierre hasn't that many options for his team.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-8
*Spoiler*
Show


Go team  :Small Amused:   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

Poor Mimic, no one respects him and his cunning plans. He really didn't deserve that. Robespierre should keep the box, you always need some cannonfodder.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-9
*Spoiler*
Show


Hello, famous drummer/hero Gelly-C  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

[SPOILER=new comic]Well, that explains what that guy plans. Unfortunate that he heard what Mimic said about building a team.

And is that the blackguard Cube and Rusty fought in the mob-hideout? I wonder how he will do in a rematch.[SPOILER]

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-11
*Spoiler*
Show


A Bartender Is Just A Pharmacist With Limited Inventory ...
...and fresh out of cheesewine  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

New comic.

*Spoiler*
Show

Well, that should be interesting. I think Malevolus is merely a pawn for the Viscount in some ploy a gainst the Princess. I hope for him that he realizes this before it is to late.
The barkeep is wispering to some... I don't know what. Are they another faction or do they work for the Princess? Either way they will make this game (the one the Viscount and Malevolus are playing, not the Games Robespierre will participate in) more complicated.
This will be fun. :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-13
*Spoiler*
Show


Anti-Madeline is back, giving advice - and lip  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-15
*Spoiler*
Show


Baseball  :Small Amused:

----------


## Welf

The riddles do need some work.  :Small Big Grin: 
So what is the Viscounts power? That troll thing got served. 
I kind of like mini team evil.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-16
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spoiler: Adventure!  Teamwork!  New, exciting challenges!*
Show

Paperwork!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RustMonster

Hey guys!  Thanks for supporting Rusty & Co. through thick and thin.  Reading everyone's comments has always been the best part of doing the comic.

I've started a new contest to celebrate a new year:   A clever joke or funny pun could win you a Rusty plush!   And the more people enter, the more plushes will be given out!

Check it out, and help spread the word!  Thanks again!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-18
*Spoiler*
Show


*Gnomish* baseball  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gez

If it's Gnomish baseball, I take it all the extreme violence is actually illusory.

----------


## Kantaki

> If it's Gnomish baseball, I take it all the extreme violence is actually illusory.


That's what the gnomes want you to think. :Small Amused:  They use the "harmless illusionist"-act to hide that they are really, really nasty. :Small Amused:  That makes the "harmless illusionist"-act a illusion. I'm sure they are aware of the irony.

----------


## Kantaki

*Spoiler: New comic*
Show

I'm sure there is a harmless explanation for that. I mean if what just happened is normal for gnomish baseball I certainly wouldn't let somone from another team help me. Or she just has a problem with Roxy and/or her team. Or she interpreted the offer as a insult/threat in some way. But it feels rather sinister.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-20
*Spoiler*
Show


It looks like there could be more love between different types of elves  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## BLoody D

Nicely illustrated my chump

----------


## Kantaki

A perfect demonstration why no one likes elves. :Small Yuk:  Attacking people who only want to help because they are "unelvish".
At least those elves from "River of Time" are halfway polite about it. And get friendlier once they know you better.

----------


## Athedia

Don't mind me stealing that slur for my game when the two half elf twins meet for the first time (split at birth) *yoink*

----------


## NekoMancer657

How often do you need slurs at your table? I mean no disrespect Athedia, but such sensitive matters (such as racism, adoption and identity issues) need to be handled carefully. My group is...not clear on how comfortable they are dealing with them, so I could use some advice.

And yes, I have talked about it with the players. I will do so again, I just want to have some more examples and ideas when doing so. I get that it is a sliding scale.

----------


## Vinyadan

Elves are just envious of round bottoms.

----------


## Athedia

> How often do you need slurs at your table? I mean no disrespect Athedia, but such sensitive matters (such as racism, adoption and identity issues) need to be handled carefully. My group is...not clear on how comfortable they are dealing with them, so I could use some advice.
> 
> And yes, I have talked about it with the players. I will do so again, I just want to have some more examples and ideas when doing so. I get that it is a sliding scale.


I always discuss with players and we have hard limits on certain actions. But this player asked for a crushing realization that her elven side wasn't the perfect thing she had built up.  And it isn't cool or okay, but not all of the NPCs are likeable.  BTW not adoption.  Illicit affair and the twins were split at birth and sent with each parent.

If in doubt keep up a constant communication with the player.  I was playing a game where a character was re-experiencing some trauma (no details) and it was something that was a major gray zone for me and my DM just talked about her posts with me before hand to make sure we weren't crossing to far and it turned into a huge moment for my character.

As for the first question, not often.  I usually go more with the "Not you guys again".  But for an upcoming story for one of the characters I needed something.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> How often do you need slurs at your table? I mean no disrespect Athedia, but such sensitive matters (such as racism, adoption and identity issues) need to be handled carefully. My group is...not clear on how comfortable they are dealing with them, so I could use some advice.
> 
> And yes, I have talked about it with the players. I will do so again, I just want to have some more examples and ideas when doing so. I get that it is a sliding scale.


Are you playing heroic or gritty fantasy? In gritty fantasy, it would be used more commonly especially about race. If you spoke with your players, you should be fine, but if unsure, keep to fantasy terms: _Dirt-eater_ for dwarves, _Sock foot_ for hobbits. If you want humor mix things from real life: _Lawn ornament_ for gnomes.

In heroic fantasy, I think even Tolkien had some: Uruk-hai called smaller, weaker Orcs _snaga_, "slave".

----------


## Athedia

> Are you playing heroic or gritty fantasy? In gritty fantasy, it would be used more commonly especially about race. If you spoke with your players, you should be fine, but if unsure, keep to fantasy terms: _Dirt-eater_ for dwarves, _Sock foot_ for hobbits. If you want humor mix things from real life: _Lawn ornament_ for gnomes.
> 
> In heroic fantasy, I think even Tolkien had some: Uruk-hai called smaller, weaker Orcs _snaga_, "slave".


I will point out that in one game I am in the Gnoman Empire (yes, my DM based the entire campaign setting off a horrible pun) has urban druids known as Garden Gnomes.  If you can't tell... that DM loves her puns.

I had things to use already, since I play dragon age.  The Dalish in that game call city elves "Flat-ears" a similar insult since the city elves act like "shem" or humans.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> ...  If you can't tell... that DM loves her puns.


"Her" puns? A lady DM?  I cry Balderdash! 

Oh, I can suspend belief for dragons, elves, and unicorns! I'll even admit that once  I saw a girl- gamer ( no, it's true).

But a Lady DM? Madame, you ask too much of me! Hum Bug!

----------


## Vinyadan

> In heroic fantasy, I think even Tolkien had some: Uruk-hai called smaller, weaker Orcs _snaga_, "slave".


And don't forget _Tark_.




> "Her" puns? A lady DM?  I cry Balderdash! 
> 
> Oh, I can suspend belief for dragons, elves, and unicorns! I'll even admit that once  I saw a girl- gamer ( no, it's true).
> 
> But a Lady DM? Madame, you ask too much of me! Hum Bug!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSt-3X-pK24

----------


## Kantaki

*Spoiler: new comic*
Show

Well, it seems Roxy chooses to be the greater elf.
And I think those physicals will get hilariously wrong. Wronger actually considering what Rusty and Cube are doing. Robespierre might join in after wolf-doc's questions.

----------


## Vinyadan

So, I won a plushie! And a Gnome Prize! Yuppie!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

> So, I won a plushie! And a Gnome Prize! Yuppie!


Congrats !

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-24
*Spoiler*
Show


Nope   :Small Amused:

----------


## Kantaki

I guess the two have to choose between Skylla and Charybdis now. Whatever option the sawblades are, they seem to prefer them to the Blackguard.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-25
*Spoiler*
Show


National anthem, short and to the point  :Small Cool: 


Also, nice shot of a barbarian in 'business attire'  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-26
*Spoiler*
Show


Cube shows his talent

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-28
*Spoiler*
Show


Advice from Mimic: "Be yourself"  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-29
*Spoiler*
Show


Holy smoke !  Dirk is on the run  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-30
*Spoiler*
Show


Proper use of a bridgeclub during baseball  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

:Roy: That's how you use your intelligence in combat, :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-31
*Spoiler*
Show


Tasty Trophy Treat  :Small Amused:

----------


## Kantaki

:Small Amused: Yes, yes, that should work quite well. :Small Amused: 
I mean getting a big, supertasty meal for not eating a smaller, less tasty one? Sign me up. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

I wonder if that gives bonus points. :Small Amused:  I mean a hit like like that must be rewarded.
Maybe after Malevolus starts his plan. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-33
*Spoiler*
Show


Finger-food, and Face vs. Faces  :Small Big Grin: 


Gnomish baseball is eclectic  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-34
*Spoiler*
Show


Showboating3  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-35
*Spoiler*
Show


Gooooooooooooal !

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

*Spoiler*
Show

I like Anti-Maddies reaction to Malevolus and the princess aide talking. :Small Big Grin:  I think she wants action.
Maybe she would feel better on the playing field.

And Mimic is next? That should be amusing.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-37
*Spoiler*
Show


Didn't see that coming  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

> Update: Level 8-37
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Didn't see that coming


Wow, that*really hurt.

*pun

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-38
*Spoiler*
Show


No organs harvested, yet  :Small Amused: 


Also, the medic looks like Maddies half-troll half-sister  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Vinyadan

"I take it back! It's not a game!"

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-39
*Spoiler*
Show


dropbox  :Small Big Grin: 


Also, Derek finally sighted !

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

Poor Maddie. I hope she will get better.
I guess that's the next job for Team Rusty after winning the tournament.

----------


## Vinyadan

...how many levels did she lose?

----------


## JavaScribe

> ...how many levels did she lose?


It's not necessarily the level loss. When she was rezzed, it didn't heal all her injuries. It is possible that her inner ear has been damaged.

I'm more curious about her outfit and grown out hair. Has she decided to retire and settle down?

----------


## Kantaki

> It's not necessarily the level loss. When she was rezzed, it didn't heal all her injuries. It is possible that her inner ear has been damaged.
> 
> I'm more curious about her outfit and grown out hair. Has she decided to retire and settle down?


I think it is something mental, not physical.
Derek just wanted to say something about why they didn't heal Maddie when she threw the cake at Mimic.
So it would make sense that it is something magic can't heal (easily).
Okay it could be they just didn't have access to regeneration- or whatever else would apply ther -but to me it looks (and sounds) as if she is physically fine.
That Grinner blew her up- and just before that almost killed her during the adventure with the vampires -seems to have shaken her confidence.
Either way, Im sure Team Rusty can help her.
And I seriously hope so, because Madeline the Paladin is fun.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-41
*Spoiler*
Show


Eye for no eye  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-43
*Spoiler*
Show


K.O. by cake  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Domochevsky

Whelp, Maddie clearly isn't well.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-44
*Spoiler*
Show


Back to the show  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-45
*Spoiler*
Show


Won a face-off  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

Okay, so our heroes are hurt, their foes keep recovering, their best players are about to kill each other and they lost their lead?

Winning that one should be a piece of cake. I see no reason this game shouldn't be a childsplay for Team Rusty.

----------


## Welf

With the game all but won (they should focus on victory dance now instead of game), wasn't there an evil conspiracy going one? I want to see the Duke and the two best shoulder angels again.

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

Mimic has a plan? And it doesn't involve disguising themself as unassuming furniture?
I'm not sure if I should be worried or exited.

And more importantly, I wonder what Rusty and Cube are up to.

----------


## Domochevsky

Hey now, we haven't seen their plan yet. And it likely involves obscuring the sight of their opposition. ;P
(The ol' switcheroony maybe? But to what end? Can't switch with your own guys. No point in that.)

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

*Spoiler*
Show

So far I'm not impressed with this plan...

 :Haley: And I just realized that it is very likely they switched the bat for Mimic. Clever :Small Amused:

----------


## D.KnightSpider

> And I just realized that it is very likely they switched the bat for Mimic. Clever


Actually, I'm guessing that Mimic was switched with the ball.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-48
*Spoiler*
Show


Sticky ball is good for team-building  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-49
*Spoiler*
Show


A rare case of using alcohol for problem-solving  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

*Spoiler*
Show

Finally! Finally happens what we all were waiting for. Rusty gets to eat the saws.

That poor halfling has no idea that his order will cause a charge right into the (second) most dangerous part of the field, has he? That should be fun.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-51
*Spoiler*
Show


Speedy rusting  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-52
*Spoiler*
Show


When out of tricks: Pass  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Welf

Good question. Where is his brother?

----------


## hajo

> Good question. Where is his brother?


He was last seen using ducktape on Boxford  :Small Amused:

----------


## Welf

And a bit later dodging saws.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-54
*Spoiler*
Show


Most valuable player brings the snacks  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-55
*Spoiler*
Show


Winner  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Welf

Another enemy team? They look more competent than the troll team, bro.

----------


## Vinyadan

Well, they do have their own ruster!

----------


## Kantaki

That looks... potentially troublesome.

A harpy, a mummy,  :Small Eek: a bug/spider-thingy :Small Eek: , a minotaur, a living rock, another rustmonster and the captain is a half-dragon (or a giant kobold or some other draconic species).
That is a even weirder mix than Robbies team.
That gives them a clear advantage.
I mean that's why adventuring parties tend to be the unlikeliest team-ups imaginable right? :Small Amused: 

On the plus side Rusty gets a chance to find his soul-mate. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

Love is in the air... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-58
*Spoiler*
Show


Rustflowers  :Small Amused:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-60
*Spoiler*
Show


Center of attention  :Small Amused:

----------


## Kantaki

New comic

Best security ever.

And yes, it's understandable that Robespierre is a wee bit grumpy.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-64
*Spoiler*
Show


Defusing the situation  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-68
*Spoiler*
Show


Armor for two  :Small Amused:

----------


## lingotony

> I sketch and ink in Paint.NET using a stylus, then layout the panels and color in the characters in Photoshop.  I usually treat the characters and backgrounds as separate layers, coloring the characters with directed shadows and the backgrounds with gradients.  
> 
> I occasionally throw a simple texture on the backgrounds to separate them a little more and set the mood.
> 
> Word balloons are done last, since I usually don't have the dialog finalized until the very last moment.  To keep them clean and quickly editable, I use a vector layer for the balloons themselves.
> 
> At the start I relied heavily on cut-and-paste and shaped Photoshop brushes but as the comic turned into "a thing" I put more effort into it, now.


Really a nice work!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-73
*Spoiler*
Show


How to pass a wand-of-dispelling in the dark  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Welf

For those who didn't notice, in the first panel we see in the shadow a bit what the baron is. It is animated, so you have to wait a bit.

----------


## Domochevsky

Hm... it seems less a "what he is", but more a "who's with him". Something sitting on his shoulder. I vaguely remember that thing have been allured to before in a deadly manner.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-90
*Spoiler*
Show


that's a handy defense vs. daggers  :Small Amused:

----------


## HotPizza

Updated to Level 8-91.

Derek can defend himself in battle.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-96
*Spoiler*
Show


Suddenly, peace breaks out  :Small Wink:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-98
*Spoiler*
Show


Nudge  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RustMonster

> Sorry to butt in, but you really have a great art style. I'm just curious what software and tablet you used to draw. I'm using Clip Studio Art and Cintiq to draw mine.


I've gone through several combinations of computer and software since starting the comic, but I've been using exclusively Photoshop CC on a Windows Surface for the past 50 strips or so. (Plus some supporting 3D models in Maya.)

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-102
*Spoiler*
Show


Friends now  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-104
*Spoiler*
Show


Comfortable pocket-dimension  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-108
*Spoiler*
Show


Funny fungi  :Small Amused: 


Also: I wish you a happy new year, everybody.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-110
*Spoiler*
Show


Tipping off the flamethrowers  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Grand Arbiter

Normally I wouldn't speculate on the brand of quality dungeon hardware, but given the timing I'd say those were probably Chekhov's Flamethrowers.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-113
*Spoiler*
Show


Pick pocket-dimension  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-117
*Spoiler*
Show


Breakfast of champions  :Small Amused:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

*Spoiler*
Show

I just noticed Robbespiere isn't around....

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> I just noticed Robbespiere isn't around....


busy sulking?

----------


## Nettlekid

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> I just noticed Robbespiere isn't around....


Wow, how ever did you pick up on that? That's some very intelligent reading of subtle subtext.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-119
*Spoiler*
Show


Total security  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-121
*Spoiler*
Show


Flawless illusion & terrible idea  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-122
*Spoiler*
Show


Just grunt  :Small Wink:

----------


## Lord Torath

Looks like we're up to 8-126 now.  Gotta love Kris's expression in panel 1!

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Looks like we're up to 8-126 now.  Gotta love Kris's expression in panel 1!


*Spoiler*
Show

I'm with Mimic. What _is_ playing it safe?

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-129
*Spoiler*
Show


Shaky tactics  :Small Sigh:

----------


## JavaScribe

*Spoiler*
Show


Looks like someone is still carrying a petty grudge. I suspect the other team isn't going to be penalized for doing the same thing with the frog-pile.

The only way they're winning this is to get her to hate the frog team more than she hates them or get somebody else to overrule her.

Whatever happens, I'm betting our heroes are going to win with a negative score.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-135
*Spoiler*
Show


Amazing  :Small Smile:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

This arc is reminding me more and more of a game I once DM'ed.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-137
*Spoiler*
Show


Piece of cake  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-140
*Spoiler*
Show


Mimic in trouble ? 
Again !  :Small Amused:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Update: Level 8-140
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Mimic in trouble ? 
> Again !



*Spoiler*
Show

When is mimic not in trouble?

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-141
*Spoiler*
Show


Terrifyingly bewildered  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lord Torath

Robespierre was particularly grumpy following the end of the first match.  I just realized he might have another reason (beyond no one listening to him and the penalty) for being so grumpy: He can read (well, sorta), so he _might_ have known Stabb's sign didn't really say "Robespierre now recruiting for punching bags".

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Update: Level 8-141
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Terrifyingly bewildered


Lets be honest. That fourth panel is one of the most terrifying things I have seen.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-147
*Spoiler*
Show


Sweet Anti-Madeleine  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Update: Level 8-147
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Sweet Anti-Madeleine


*Spoiler*
Show

NOT THE CAKE!  :Small Eek:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-149
*Spoiler*
Show


17 daggers short  :Small Amused:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Update: Level 8-149
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 17 daggers short


*Spoiler*
Show

surprised it is only 17

----------


## hajo

> surprised it is only 17


'short' means 'missing from the total'.

----------


## Lord Torath

New strip.  Looks like it will be (no real surprise here) The Mountain Giants vs Stromscale's Monsters.  (Should it be "Stormscale"?  The Ring Wraith said "Stromscale".)

Edit:  Drago's team is apparently called "The Thunder".

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-157
*Spoiler*
Show


Happy T-Rex with toys & chow  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Update: Level 8-157
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Happy T-Rex with toys & chow


*Spoiler*
Show

I too, would be a happy t-rex in that situation

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-161
*Spoiler*
Show


Surprise, and Chow time!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lord Torath

It's been three weeks, but we finally get an update (though not a conclusion) of Stab's at bat.

----------


## Cliff Sedge

I haven't seen Rusty & Co. in a long time. Are they still doing the baseball game thing?

I fell in love with the webcomic immediately, but got bored and lost interest with the sports ball level. It goes on forever and I can't figure out how to care about it.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Unfortunately no, the Gnomish Baseball arc is still in progress.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-166
*Spoiler*
Show


Better spying ahead  :Small Amused:

----------


## Lord Torath

Sink me if Chris isn't going after the 8-ball. Let's see if I can get the puns started here.

----------


## Nettlekid

Man, I didn't realize how long this arc has been. The vampire one was 72 pages, the circus one (which felt long) was 92. This one has been 139 so far and seems past the midpoint but not all that close to the ending yet.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Man, I didn't realize how long this arc has been. The vampire one was 72 pages, the circus one (which felt long) was 92. This one has been 139 so far and seems past the midpoint but not all that close to the ending yet.


No, it's been 166 pages so far.  The Archive page just hasn't been updated in a while. 

To me, it _does_ feel like we're approaching the "Called Shot Heard 'Round the World".  The championship game looks like it's approaching the grand finale.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-168
*Spoiler*
Show


Breaking it in a 'controled' way  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lord Torath

Anyone else having trouble accessing Rusty and Co?  All I'm getting from rustyandco.com is a "Connection has timed out" error.

Edit: At least when using Firefox.  Using Chrome, I get right there without problem...

Edit 2: Works fine in Firefox, now too.  Maybe it was a temporary problem caused by the new update!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-175
*Spoiler*
Show


This is getting out of hand(s)  :Small Amused:

----------


## Lord Torath

What an update!  Go Madeline!!!!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-178
*Spoiler*
Show


Madam "unarmed & dangerous"  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-183
*Spoiler*
Show


BLAM  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## mucat

Anti-Maddie's thinking face.




> "I only get to do this explosion once.  Will it be more fun to blow up the abomination, or should I wait for a shot at the angel?"
> 
> "Ah, what the hell.  I hate waiting."

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 8-186
*Spoiler*
Show


Thumbs-up  :Small Amused:

----------


## Lord Torath

Looks like this level, which started way back on Sept 15, 2015 (over *four* years ago!), is finally starting to wrap up.  All that's left is the denouement and the critical missives.

For anyone who's curious, here is the called shot heard around the world.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-3
*Spoiler*
Show


Briefing  :Small Amused:

----------


## HorizonWalker

For those curious:

Yes, the baseball episode is finally over. We've moved on to a new one, albeit one that assumes you read the previous episode, so... buckle up and catch up.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-7
*Spoiler*
Show


Famous bug  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-14
*Spoiler*
Show


Such a lovely face  :Small Amused:

----------


## sihnfahl

> Update: Level 9-14
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Such a lovely face


I wonder what'll happen when they try to check out...

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-16
*Spoiler*
Show


This job would be great, if it werent for the guests  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lord Torath

Woot!  Double update today!

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

> Woot!  Double update today!


first page was quick to draw I guess

----------


## Kantaki

Well, that's probably not good.
Rusty's vanished, Maddie's in trouble and someone's very likely a statue.
Y.T.'s our only hope...
Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.

But the HoH cameo was great.
Even if it took a moment to click.
The dwarf looked familiar.

----------


## Gez

> Y.T.'s our only hope...


I was wondering when she was going to finally twist the matriarch's mind...

On a dark desert highway
Cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas
Rising up through the air
Up ahead in the distance
I saw a shimmering light
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night
There she stood in the doorway
I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself
"This could be Heaven or this could be Hell"
Then she lit up a candle
And she showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor
I thought I heard them say
"Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely place (Such a lovely place)
Such a lovely face
Plenty of room at the Hotel California
Any time of year (Any time of year)
You can find it here"

Her mind is Tiffany-twisted
She got the Mercedes Benz
She got a lot of pretty, pretty boys
She calls friends
How they dance in the courtyard
Sweet summer sweat
Some dance to remember
Some dance to forget
etc.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-21
*Spoiler*
Show


Wheres Waldo?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-24
*Spoiler*
Show


Mirrors on the ceiling   :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-26
*Spoiler*
Show


Such a lovely face   :Small Amused:

----------


## theangelJean

> Update: Level 9-26
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Such a lovely face


Been following this comic for a while now, including the whole of the previous arc and this one.  I'm enjoying the story.

Last arc I got the sportsball puns and plot relevant aspects if not all the references.  I don't like or follow sports, but I feel like sportsball x dangerous hijinks has been done before, so I got it.  And the story was great.

But this arc ... I kind of vaguely know the lyrics of Hotel California and if I didn't, the comments sections both here and there have helpfully written them out a few times for those not following along.  And today's comic I thought was stretching it.  I actually read the comic, looked at the comments, and then had to go back and realise that something was revealed that hadn't been previously.  I don't know why I wasn't shocked, but hey, this comic has Rusty in it already, right?  And the possible reference to the song was ... just a reference.  Not a joke, not plot-relevant, not even true, and the sarcasm didn't mean anything.  Unless there's another reference I'm not getting?

But I still like the story itself, and the plot is moving along, so I guess I'll have to treat the references as an added bonus.  Or not.

BTW TiffanyY.T.'s inclusion in this adventure was by vote, right?  I wonder if the author had other ideas in mind if she hadn't made it in?

Looking for Y.T's name I noted that Myrmarch Antoinette has made it onto the Cast Page (under Other).  Myrmarch Antropas is listed under Enemies, and I don't remember her.  But she also wears her collar up to her eyes.  So I guess that's a thing.

----------


## sihnfahl

> Looking for Y.T's name I noted that Myrmarch Antoinette has made it onto the Cast Page (under Other).  Myrmarch Antropas is listed under Enemies, and I don't remember her.  But she also wears her collar up to her eyes.  So I guess that's a thing.


Antoinette is the 'nice' one greeting at the door (no gems embedded in her abdomen)

Antropas is the one with the artifact (gems in the abdomen)

And the collar is ... well, just LOOK at that last panel.  It's to avoid scaring the mammals if their mandibles start to show...

----------


## theangelJean

> Antoinette is the 'nice' one greeting at the door (no gems embedded in her abdomen)
> 
> Antropas is the one with the artifact (gems in the abdomen)
> 
> And the collar is ... well, just LOOK at that last panel.  It's to avoid scaring the mammals if their mandibles start to show...


Ahh, I hadn't realised they were different Myrmarchs.  I did an archive binge right up to the baseball chapter looking for her too!

I wasn't bothered by the mandibles, but maybe that's just me.  Maybe the fact that Rusty also has (cute) mandibles?

----------


## sihnfahl

> I wasn't bothered by the mandibles, but maybe that's just me.  Maybe the fact that Rusty also has (cute) mandibles?


Well, Rusty's mandibles are more or less harmless.  After all, rust monster.  He's only a threat to folks attached to metals in their possession.

Hers are more ... pointy.  And the fact that she's threatening snake tartare says 'meat's back on the menu, boys'.

----------


## Lord Torath

Yeah, it doesn't look like Tiffany's going to be offered a position on the 'zombie' staff.

----------


## sihnfahl

> Yeah, it doesn't look like Tiffany's going to be offered a position on the 'zombie' staff.


Forget about breakfast at Tiffany's...

She IS the breakfast.

----------


## Kantaki

Still might get a job as part of the skeleton crew.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-29
*Spoiler*
Show


The fountain of ham  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kantaki

Update
As sweet as Maddie's enthusiasm is, she looks kinda a little bit crazy here.

Also "Anty Madeline". :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lord Torath

I was wondering why Rusty would ask the big bodyguard types for help.  I mean, despite his celebrity status, they're both the Matriarch's bodyguards.  Why would they help Rusty?

Then I remembered they got fired for letting Yuan-Tiffany escape.  Which explains the 'hobo sticks' over their shoulders.  

I wonder if they'll get names?

----------


## mucat

> I was wondering why Rusty would ask the big bodyguard types for help.  I mean, despite his celebrity status, they're both the Matriarch's bodyguards.  Why would they help Rusty?
> 
> Then I remembered they got fired for letting Yuan-Tiffany escape.  Which explains the 'hobo sticks' over their shoulders.


And notice that he is also asking for help from the little bellhop standing next to the newly unemployed tough guys...and the bellhop, in turn, is clutching a genuine Rusty lunchbox.  One of his fans!

----------


## Kantaki

Aww.
The ant wants Rusty to sign the lunchbox.

Now is this part of a rescue attempt, or just to increase the value of the collectible? :Small Amused:

----------


## Vinyadan

> Aww.
> The ant wants Rusty to sign the lunchbox.


I had no idea that this is a thing, so I was puzzled by this update, when it came out.

----------


## sihnfahl

> Now is this part of a rescue attempt, or just to increase the value of the collectible?


Or just a collectible cause he's a fan, and really doesn't want Rusty hurt?

Rusty no eat lunchbox!

----------


## Gez

> Or just a collectible cause he's a fan, and really doesn't want Rusty hurt?
> 
> Rusty no eat lunchbox!


Lunch box?

----------


## KatsOfLoathing

Gotta appreciate that Rusty has spent the majority of this being-captured thing looking more casually annoyed than worried. It's only fair, though - Mimic and Cube were the damsels in distress the last time somebody got captured, now it's his turn.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-37
*Spoiler*
Show


Olé !  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-40
*Spoiler*
Show


not TRYING to provoke  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

> Update: Level 9-40
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> not TRYING to provoke


just trying

----------


## Lord Torath

It's not just ham...

It's ham spam!

----------


## theangelJean

Update: Level 9-42

Love the posture of the workers in panel 2 of this comic.

And I don't think anyone in the comments there called what Rusty was actually doing ... but it makes total sense!

----------


## Lord Torath

> And I don't think anyone in the comments there called what Rusty was actually doing ... but it makes total sense!


Yeah.  I was expecting a game of Blackjack.

----------


## theangelJean

Update: Level 9-43

*Spoiler: current comic*
Show

I was wondering how Myrmarch Antropas knew that something was up, two panels before it actually happened.  The realisation is obvious, but the mechanism isn't.  I'm guessing that she must have smelled them (with those antennae)?

----------


## Lord Torath

> Update: Level 9-43
> 
> *Spoiler: current comic*
> Show
> 
> I was wondering how Myrmarch Antropas knew that something was up, two panels before it actually happened.  The realisation is obvious, but the mechanism isn't.  I'm guessing that she must have smelled them (with those antennae)?


I think it's more likely that her own words to Tiffany suddenly registered in her brain, and she realized Tiff _was_ just distracting and stalling her.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 9-47
*Spoiler*
Show


DING !  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-1 New chapter / level !
*Spoiler*
Show


and the genre has already been changed  :Small Amused:

----------


## Lord Torath

Heh.  I'd forgotten which artifact Bauxford was after until I got to the end.

----------


## Kantaki

New comics

Silly Mimic. One does not simply walk out of a noir story.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-6
*Spoiler*
Show

Finally, we see our complete team for the level: Mimic, Anti-Madeline & Stabs  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-9
*Spoiler*
Show

(paper-)bagmen in the basement  :Small Amused:

----------


## theangelJean

Calling it now ...

*Spoiler: speculation*
Show

The belt of Genre Changing?  Tarta's wearing it.  Don't know why, though.

----------


## Kantaki

> Calling it now ...
> 
> *Spoiler: speculation*
> Show
> 
> The belt of Genre Changing?  Tarta's wearing it.  Don't know why, though.


*Spoiler*
Show

Well, it _is_ a noir story.
Or was so far anyway.

The person asking for help is _always_ trouble in some way. Especially when she's a woman. :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-14
*Spoiler*
Show

black market is fishy  :Small Amused:

----------


## Lord Torath

Got another update!  10-15

There' something fishy about this...

----------


## Lord Torath

Speaking of something fishy, does anyone know what happened to the website?  It's looking odd, and the comic is not displaying...

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

> Speaking of something fishy, does anyone know what happened to the website?  It's looking odd, and the comic is not displaying...


dont touch running systems lost out to we need a new design (for no other reason than a new design?

----------


## Agi Hammerthief

working for me now

----------


## Lord Torath

In any case, we're back now, for an explosive revelation.  We find out where Maladine gets her TNT.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-18
*Spoiler*
Show

Fishy password  :Small Amused:

----------


## PraetorDragoon

> Update: Level 10-18
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Fishy password


Ah, a classic.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I remember when people would quote Groucho the same way we now quote the Princess Bride.

----------


## hajo

> Update: Level 10-46
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Re-Genre


Guest-comics !

----------


## Squire Doodad

Hey, it wound up on Stabs. That's neat.
What genre do you guys think it'll go to next?

----------


## TaRix

> Hey, it wound up on Stabs. That's neat.
> What genre do you guys think it'll go to next?


You know, I really really really should have seen this coming, but didn't.  Well played.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> You know, I really really really should have seen this coming, but didn't.  Well played.


They rolled a twenty on their Critical Missive!

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-50
*Spoiler*
Show

Finally wrapping up the case  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 10-52
*Spoiler*
Show

Ding - level 10 is done  :Small Big Grin: 


Vote now for 2 characters to go with Cube, to turn it to 11  :Small Amused:

----------


## Lord Torath

> Update: Level 10-52
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Ding - level 10 is done 
> 
> 
> Vote now for 2 characters to go with Cube, to turn it to 11


Sweet!  I voted Roxy and Patina.

----------


## Forum Explorer

> Update: Level 10-52
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Ding - level 10 is done 
> 
> 
> Vote now for 2 characters to go with Cube, to turn it to 11


Cube's wife and Cube from level 1. Let's get the all silent, no expressions cast.

----------


## Gez

I voted for the character names that I didn't recognize.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Composer99

I just got featured as the question-writer in the new mailbag strip (https://rustyandco.com/comic/critical-missives-51/). I am so excited.  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Vinyadan

> I just got featured as the question-writer in the new mailbag strip (https://rustyandco.com/comic/critical-missives-51/). I am so excited.


Ah, nice!  :Small Big Grin: 

This talk about copies and originals reminds me of the DrMcNinja clones... http://drmcninja.com/archives/comic/17p1/

----------


## Kantaki

Calamitus does know he just insulted himself, right? :Small Big Grin:

----------


## theangelJean

> Calamitus does know he just insulted himself, right?


How do you figure that?

----------


## Kantaki

> How do you figure that?


He called the clones a waste of money because:
"Copies are never as sharp as the original".
That's only a problem if the original already is on the blunter side. :Small Tongue: 

Basically, a somewhat uncharitable interpretation is he called himself an idiot.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Ah, nice! 
> 
> This talk about copies and originals reminds me of the DrMcNinja clones... http://drmcninja.com/archives/comic/17p1/


I love how this specific issue is incredibly on point, but the specific strip is complete nonsense in comparison.

----------


## Composer99

> Basically, a somewhat uncharitable interpretation is he called himself an idiot.


I mean, he's already been placed on the "Skeletor" side of the Sauron/Skeletor villain divide, so, you know...

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-1
*Spoiler*
Show

Here we go again  :Small Big Grin: 


Start of new level - staring Cube, Prestige P. Perkins & Dorilys Happ

----------


## Squire Doodad

So, the bullywugs are part of the attacking army? That's interesting.
How many sides are involve in said army?

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-3
*Spoiler*
Show

Ribt  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## theangelJean

New comic: https://rustyandco.com/comic/level-11-5/

It went through the helmet?

----------


## Squire Doodad

Grumblegrumblewillingtargetgrumblegrumblenosavegru  mblegrumble

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-6
*Spoiler*
Show

Breakfast delayed  :Small Sigh:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-8
*Spoiler*
Show

Research cubicle  :Small Amused: 



And merry christmas, btw !

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-10
*Spoiler*
Show

A lucky guess, basically  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gez

I was waiting for this to drop since this page. 10 degrees warmer every day for a week? That's +70° already. I don't know what degrees they use in the Rustyverse, but if we assume (for the readers' convenience; just like why everyone's speaking in English) that it can be mapped to real-world units, then... if it's centigrade degrees the basement is already a place where you can't survive for long; if it's Fahrenheit degrees it might still be survivable but it'll be swelteringly hot. The moat is being drained (its water probably seeping into tunnels dug by attackers), and there's the mysterious moving fungus that might be used as a sort of spying device (well within the possibilities of an enemy druid).

----------


## The Glyphstone

It might not have been a full week yet? A 30-40 C increase is still brutal but if it was icy cold at the start its become merely tropical.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-12
*Spoiler*
Show

GRUNT  :Small Eek:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

I've finished my archive binge! This forum remains a good way to find good webcomics, even if half the time the pertinent threads are full of people bashing the thing.

It's hard to make a comic based around wordplay that doesn't make you wince repeatedly, but this one manages it. I was particularly fond of the once-White Knight Night Wight, and the Swingwraiths.

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> I was particularly fond of the once-White Knight Night Wight, and the Swingwraiths.


And it looks like the once-(once-White Knight Night Wight) White Knight is now a Night Wight again.

----------


## lord_khaine

This betrayl should perhaps have been seen comming.

----------


## mucat

> This betrayl should perhaps have been seen comming.


Well, at the end of the Baseball arc, we did see fungal growths on Doc Grawlf.  Looks likely now that the fungus has altered his brain...

----------


## The Glyphstone

It's clear that gnoll-body expected him to be a traitor.

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> It's clear that gnoll-body expected him to be a traitor.


Nice.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Gez

The White Knight put up quite a fight, but in the end the dust he did bite. He might once more be the Night Wight, albeit the chances are tight, out of spite or out of fright about this blight.

----------


## Squire Doodad

Thinking about it, could Grinner have been fixed up by Grawlf?

----------


## Forum Explorer

> Thinking about it, could Grinner have been fixed up by Grawlf?


That would make a lot of sense. Another possibility is that Grawlf is being possessed by Grinner.

----------


## Squire Doodad

I find possession incredibly unlikely - more probable is that Grawlf is either controlled by a Creminion or is an impostor of some sort. Likely the former, given what was depicted.

More to the point, Grinner was diced up with elemental dust poured on top of his body/magma. I'm quite certain that Grinner is the "negotiator".

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-16
*Spoiler*
Show

Lavamen  :Small Eek:

----------


## lord_khaine

Im shocked that anyone is shocked Grawlf is a traitor.
Since.. i mean.. has he done anything at all to ever hint he has any sort of morals?

----------


## JavaScribe

No, but we did see him become the victim of some plot while taking care of an "elf" patient: https://rustyandco.com/comic/level-8-98/

It looks like he's been parasitized by a criminion.

----------


## lord_khaine

Oh yeah fair something did go on there that wasnt resolved.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-18
*Spoiler*
Show

Chaotic cycling  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## theangelJean

Hmm. I was thinking the captain brought the bike along for a specific purpose, but it seems like that was "being a decoy"? Is she actually going somewhere?

----------


## hajo

> the captain ... Is she actually going somewhere?


Last panel, she is looking for something.  Incoming airdrop maybe ?

----------


## theangelJean

New comic. 11-19
*Spoiler*
Show

 That is a very cute pout in panel 1.

I wonder what, specifically, she dislikes about the view?

----------


## Samoja1

This comic made me want to make a gelatinous cube mini. I could 3d print mimic and rusty but the cube would need a bit more work(clear resin cast).

----------


## The Glyphstone

> New comic. 11-19
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
>  That is a very cute pout in panel 1.
> 
> I wonder what, specifically, she dislikes about the view?


I'd guess its just a general bit of agoraphobia, since she's native to an underground environment. Bright and wide open spaces are very unnatural and probably uncomfortable to a born deep dweller.

----------


## Gnoman

Don't quite get this comic - is she somehow signalling this information via vomiting?

----------


## Kantaki

> Don't quite get this comic - is she somehow signalling this information via vomiting?


Putting skill points into obscure languages pays off, I guess.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Nettlekid

> Don't quite get this comic - is she somehow signalling this information via vomiting?


I believe they were just watching her through the crystal ball, and watched the path she took as she drove all through the castle.

----------


## Gez

Notice how the ex-White Knight is climbing up the stairs... Looks like he's been turned into another spore infiltrator, like Growlf.

----------


## theangelJean

Magic circles are a thing in D&D, right?
If you put your magic-circle-drawing material into the moat, could you encircle a whole castle that way?

----------


## lord_khaine

In theory. Would need to be a really high level spell to cover such a big area.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-23
*Spoiler*
Show

Finally, the source of the heat comes to light.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-25
*Spoiler*
Show

Is casting twice really safe enough ?  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gez

> Is casting twice really safe enough ?


To be safe, you need to follow up with a different spell, just in case they were warded against their obvious weakness. Like, they're magma monsters, so of course cold will do double damage, so if they have magic backup, they'll have a protection against cold. So you follow the ice storm with a lightning bolt.

----------


## sihnfahl

> To be safe, you need to follow up with a different spell, just in case they were warded against their obvious weakness. Like, they're magma monsters, so of course cold will do double damage, so if they have magic backup, they'll have a protection against cold. So you follow the ice storm with a lightning bolt.


Then their intelligence needs a little work.  Presti is a known illusionist, yet it took a while for Rib Cage to go 'oh, illusion...'

And she was interrupted by a dual storm, so I'm thinking we have a raspberry-flavored derrocicle.

----------


## theangelJean

New comic is up: level 11-26.

Comic was delayed due to needing a redraw - according to Twitter, the author "changed my mind about the kinds of visuals I want to be putting out there right now". Makes me wonder if solidified lava golems had an unfortunate look.

And someone in the comments section has already identified the new speech bubble.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-27
*Spoiler*
Show

He made dear friends  :Small Eek:

----------


## Chronicled

Grinner with the Python, now there's a combo.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Grinner with the Python, now there's a combo.


Ok, but don't forget about this.  I wouldn't assume Viscount will just give up without a fight.

----------


## Chronicled

> Ok, but don't forget about this.  I wouldn't assume Viscount will just give up without a fight.


Perhaps, or perhaps he'll find that having a demonic shadow isn't still in his nature.

----------


## theangelJean

What's the Python again? I remember the Magic 8 ball being stolen and replaced ... Was the Python a stick previously wielded by the Viscount? I thought I remembered him having one.

----------


## sihnfahl

> What's the Python again?


It was the staff the vampires used that changed reality.

This chapter.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Grinner with the Python, now there's a combo.


New strip.  Also, word of the Author (mouse-over text) that it's Grawlf, not Grinner.

----------


## sihnfahl

> New strip.  Also, word of the Author (mouse-over text) that it's Grawlf, not Grinner.


"Curse you and your inevitable betrayal!  ... but seriously, did you think I wouldn't be prepared FOR such a betrayal?"

----------


## sihnfahl

And so, he learns a valuable lesson.  When someone 'gifts' you something, keep in mind they always have a plan to deal with the gift if you try to use it against them.

And will probably learn that "Yeah, you'd be dead if you weren't useful to me" translates into 'stay out of my way, or a mere fungicide is the least of your worries'

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-30
*Spoiler*
Show

ZOT approved !  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## theangelJean

Huh, the dramatic lighting changed subtly. I wonder if that's related.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-31
*Spoiler*
Show

Must tell how AWESOME we are !   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## theangelJean

New comic, Level 11-32.
Dorilys has got the reverse psychology down. In Zone of Truth terms, wonder why that works better than direct questioning? Or is it just this derro's obvious pride?

----------


## sihnfahl

> New comic, Level 11-32.
> Dorilys has got the reverse psychology down. In Zone of Truth terms, wonder why that works better than direct questioning? Or is it just this derro's obvious pride?


Because they still have the opportunity to resist it.  And they can still lie via misdirection or omission.  It's still stating the truth, just not ALL the truth.

Or, in other words, act like a politician.

And, yes, it's a pride thing.  It 'nudges' them to be less guarded about their responses.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-33
*Spoiler*
Show

An easy fix  :Small Amused:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

I wonder if Grawlf will try to ambush and fungicize the orc whose name I'm forgetting.

Not gonna lie, as furry trash I enjoy every appearance of gnolls, even if this one has a half-fungus template applied.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-35
*Spoiler*
Show

picky strongman   :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-37
*Spoiler*
Show

an unexpected, brilliant move  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-39
*Spoiler*
Show

now with less luck  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

Can anyone tell what just happened, or do I need to wait for the next update?

----------


## theangelJean

I think Dorilys just used Lay on Hands or something similar, and the cherubic fanfare that came with it was enough to sunder the shield due to the damage it took last strip. Or that's my impression after reading the comments.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I think it was just bad luck.

----------


## theangelJean

> I think it was just bad luck.


That too. Bad luck in both the shield being _that_ damaged, and the sound being enough to tip it over into breaking. I'm not even sure if we've seen that kind of sound effect produced by a healing spell before?

----------


## sihnfahl

> That too. Bad luck in both the shield being _that_ damaged, and the sound being enough to tip it over into breaking. I'm not even sure if we've seen that kind of sound effect produced by a healing spell before?


Healing spells aren't quiet.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-40
*Spoiler*
Show

Time for numismatism  :Small Amused:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> I think Dorilys just used Lay on Hands or something similar, and the cherubic fanfare that came with it was enough to sunder the shield due to the damage it took last strip. Or that's my impression after reading the comments.


Ah, thank you.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-44
*Spoiler*
Show

Mushrooms everywhere  :Small Amused:

----------


## theangelJean

Decided to check how many shoes haven't dropped yet. 
Moat getting lower: hmm. We've been given another cause, but it wasn't the original one. And we don't know the reason yet.
Weird wall fungus: blame Doc.
Third basement warming up: lava elementals? RIP.
Motivation behind the attacks: still not completely explained.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-47
*Spoiler*
Show

Lights out ! Spot on !  :Small Amused:

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-49
*Spoiler*
Show

Magicoological propulsion system incoming  :Small Cool:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

I'm curious to see what it is.

----------


## theangelJean

New comic: Level 11-51.
Cube doesn't kill these particular enemies, on principle. Was his plan to just let them keep doing their thing, i.e. running around attacking everyone?
*Spoiler*
Show

 Wonder what Presti's plan is.


Also, what classes does Cube have?

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-53
*Spoiler*
Show

Act 2 delayed due to cold weather  :Small Tongue:

----------


## lord_khaine

I had gotten annoyed by the Derro and their stupid antics. So good riddance xD

----------


## Forum Explorer

> I had gotten annoyed by the Derro and their stupid antics. So good riddance xD


I hadn't. Honestly I enjoy them a lot more than the obviously evil nobleman. But then, I'm not fond of villains whose response to set backs is 'just as planned!'

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-54
*Spoiler*
Show

Nice trip  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gez

> I had gotten annoyed by the Derro and their stupid antics. So good riddance xD


I think it's likely we get to see the Derro circus again later down the line, there's still two verses of Derro names to go through. (We met Steak Knife, Card Shark, Con Job, and Boot Cut in Level 7.)

----------


## Anarchic Fox

> I think it's likely we get to see the Derro circus again later down the line, there's still two verses of Derro names to go through. (We met Steak Knife, Card Shark, Con Job, and Boot Cut in Level 7.)


That is a fantastic reference, thank for pointing it out.

----------


## hajo

Update: Level 11-57
*Spoiler*
Show

the safest place  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Anarchic Fox

I like how, on the previous page, the two antagonists have distinctive speech bubbles reflecting their personalities (one twisty, one blockish).

----------

